#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<tepsipakki> hum, discover1 in debian has dropped the udeb rules.. do we still need them?
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> discover1-udeb | 1.7.20ubuntu1 | gutsy/universe/debian-installer | amd64, i386, ia64, powerpc, sparc
<cjwatson> discover1-data-udeb | 2.2007.02.02ubuntu1 | gutsy/universe/debian-installer | all
<cjwatson> udebs in universe aren't used
<blackskad> hi all,
<blackskad> is it possible that bug #115654 (crash at migration-assistant-step) is due to the lack of a NTUSER.DAT file?
<blackskad> the syslog says it can't read NTUSER.DAT and gives a lot of TypeError's for a GtkTreeIter, and finally crashes in ok_handler when trying to register the fullname
<blackskad> (direct link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/115654)
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: ok, thanks
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-22
<vijay2000> hi
<vijay2000> i am new in ubuntu communities
<vijay2000> i need a mentor to get involved in community activities
<vijay2000> anybody help plz
<cjwatson> vijay2000: this isn't the right channel - but see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<vijay2000> thanks Mr watson
<mischko> Is there a way to do a ubuntu server install with no monitor or keyboard installed?
<mischko> It would be nice if I could even use a monitor and specify a custom (local) mirror.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-23
<mischko> What to put in a kickstart file to get it to use my ubuntu mirror?
<tepsipakki> cjwatson_: I've done the syslinux merge, can I upload it?
<cjwatson_> does it work? have you tested gfxboot?
<cjwatson_> that's the hard bit :)
<tepsipakki> ah, right
<tepsipakki> I need to build it on gutsy first
<tepsipakki> build-deps on gcc-multilib
<tepsipakki> which is not in feisty
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: how do I test gfxboot? I merged 3.31 in December and at least it compiled fine :)
<cjwatson> doko also merged it way back but gfxboot doesn't work
<cjwatson> didn't
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/gfxboot-test.tar.gz is the hacked-up thing I use to test
<cjwatson> it's, er, kind of customised for me ;-), but hopefully it should be obvious how to beat the Makefile into submission
<tepsipakki> okay.. I'll try that, and look for updated patches from suse
<cjwatson> needs gfxboot-theme-ubuntu, mkisofs, and qemu
<tepsipakki> ..if they are publicly available
<cjwatson> (if gfxboot can't be made to work, it's more important that it continues to work than that syslinux is merged)
<tepsipakki> yeah, I understand
<tepsipakki> 3.30 brought graphical menus :)
<tepsipakki> actually I'm using it for our netboot
<cjwatson> quite different graphical menus AFAIK?
<cjwatson> I remember looking at them and I don't think they delivered what we're using gfxboot for
<cjwatson> couldn't do the language/keymap menus etc.
<tepsipakki> ah, it's for netboot only afaik
<cjwatson> really? that seems odd
* cjwatson tries to upgrade enough of his system to gutsy to be able to build d-i
<tepsipakki> pxeboot menus
<tepsipakki> I mean, you just need to edit the pxeboot-file somewhat to have a basic menu. The graphical bit is only a backround image :)
<cjwatson> sure, just seems odd not to support that in isolinux too
<tepsipakki> sorry being vague, it's nothing like gfxboot
<cjwatson> I know, but what I mean is that for people using the upstream syslinux menu system you'd think they'd want it for CDs as well
<tepsipakki> yep
<cjwatson> I don't think gfxboot has ever got round to supporting pxelinux :)
<cjwatson> (conversely)
<tepsipakki> heh, that would be nice
<tepsipakki> I'd like it to support better authentication, but it's impossible from what I hear
<cjwatson> what, pxelinux?
<tepsipakki> yep
<cjwatson> I don't know a lot about it, I must admit
<tepsipakki> now it has a password protection
<tepsipakki> -a
<cjwatson> it's one of the pieces I sort of hope works and otherwise leave the hell alone
<tepsipakki> hehe
<cjwatson> you're more than welcome to maintain it :)
<tepsipakki> I use it exclusively, so it does indeed work
<cjwatson> let me know if any SuSE changes to gfxboot need theme changes
<tepsipakki> syslinux?-)
<cjwatson> as long as it's not like "rewrite theme, kthxbye", I'm happy to accommodate
<cjwatson> well, the syslinux part of gfxboot
<cjwatson> that's just hooks I guess
<cjwatson> but I could conceive that it might need a newer gfxboot interpreter as well
<tepsipakki> I'll take a look at the suse package if there are changes
<tepsipakki> promising.. opensuse 10.2 has syslinux-3.31
<systems> hai is there anyone to help me out in installing ubuntu desktop with raid
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: ok, syslinux tested.. I get a xubuntu image in it but no menu..
<tepsipakki> so I guess it's broken
<tepsipakki> hmm, it looks the same as with feisty (and syslinux 3.11)
<saispo> cjwatson: it's possible to preseed in the partition scheme, the quota and acl extensions on ext3 ?
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: hey, I got it to work :)
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: it only lacked the theme, duh
<cjwatson> saispo: you mean usrquota/grpquota and user_xattr?
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: excellent, thanks
<saispo> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> saispo: I think you can put something like options/usrquota{ usrquota } options/grpquota{ grpquota } options/user_xattr{ user_xattr } in your recipe for the relevant partition
<cjwatson> saispo: but that's just from code inspection and I've never tried it
<cjwatson> caveat emptor
<saispo> ok cjwatson thanks, i will try and say it to you :)
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: the SuSE changelog says that your localboot and cpio-swab changes have been applied, but not 1:1. Should I just drop the remaining diff (now they are in patches, easy to leave there)
<cjwatson> I think I looked at those and they were close enough
<tepsipakki> ok, cool
<cjwatson> but you might want to double-check
<tepsipakki> I don't understand x86 assy that well :)
<tepsipakki> maybe I'll put the debdiff somewhere for a review anyway
<cjwatson> mine is distinctly rusty
<cjwatson> took quite a while to come up with those changes
<tepsipakki> I bet
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2068 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.21ubuntu1,
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  base-installer 1.79ubuntu1, choose-mirror 2.15ubuntu1, clock-setup
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  0.16ubuntu1, console-setup 1.15ubuntu1, debian-installer-utils
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  1.48ubuntu1, grub-installer 1.24ubuntu1, hw-detect 1.52ubuntu2,
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  localechooser 1.38ubuntu1, partconf 1.23, partman-auto 69ubuntu1,
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  partman-base 107ubuntu1, partman-basicfilesystems 54ubuntu1,
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: I see some malloc messages before the gfxboot menu is displayed (too fast to grab them), something to worry about
<tepsipakki> ?
<saispo> cjwatson: all work fine :) big thanks !
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: not sure ...
<cjwatson> saispo: great
<tepsipakki> hum, is there a way to make qemu slower
<tepsipakki> acceleration is not used
<tepsipakki> ok, I got the message.. "Initializing gfx code... \n static memory: 0x40020 - 0x9fc00 \n malloc 0: 0x56610 - 0x9fc00 \n malloc 1: 0x800000 - 0x900000 \n malloc 2: 0xa00000 - 0xb00000"
<tepsipakki> but I'll look at it later ->
<cjwatson> oh, I think that's deliberate debugging output
<cjwatson> it's output by gfxboot, not syslinux, so can't be due to your changes
<cjwatson> sigh, how predictable, a d-i build failure
<thom> cjwatson: have you used digress much? are there any caveats or alternatives before i dive in?
<cjwatson> I haven't at all; I keep meaning to
<cjwatson> I don't know of any alternatives for what it does
<thom> ok, thanks
* thom goes to play
<thom> arse, the machine i got doesn't do svm
* thom goes to do battle to get a new one
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2069 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.0
<cjwatson> I have absolutely no idea whether that ubiquity upload will work ...
* thom takes alioth out and shoots it
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-24
<mpt> evand, congratulations!
<evand> mpt: thanks!
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-25
<xivulon> Hi all
<xivulon> I am ago, one of wubi devs
<xivulon> hi evand
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'd love to talk with you at some later point, but it's nearly 11pm and my wife is pestering me to get off the computer :)
<xivulon> hi colin, 23 here as well
<xivulon> and wife calling me as well
<evand> hello xivulon
<xivulon> I guess we have parallel lives
<xivulon> hi evan
<xivulon> I am ago
<xivulon> colin, evan, whenever you want we can have a chat on that
<evand> anytime works for me, but if you have any questions you can always just type them here and I'll respond when I can.
<cjwatson> there's ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com for less synchronous conversation, too
<xivulon> whatever you guys prefer
<xivulon> evan I was also tackling m-a
<evand> how's that going, by the way?
<xivulon> I think there is an issue with os-prober
<xivulon> m-a works if the installation is on a different partition from the one containing windows
<cjwatson> it's a fairly well-known problem that os-prober doesn't look at mounted partitions, if that's what you mean
<xivulon> when it's in the windows partition os-probers fails to detect it
<xivulon> yep that is exactly it
<xivulon> in our case the windows partition is mounted
<cjwatson> it's not as trivial to fix as you might think because os-prober needs to skip whatever's mounted on /target during installation
<cjwatson> but I have been hoping we can get that fixed properly in gutsy, without introducing bugs by forgetting that little wrinkle
<xivulon> the windows partition is not mounted on target though
<cjwatson> yes, I know
<cjwatson> but that's why you can't just make os-prober be happy with mounted partitions, 'cos it'll break other stuff
<cjwatson> so the fix needs to be aware of that
<xivulon> where else is os-prober used?
<cjwatson> d-i and ubiquity
<xivulon> what I was planning was to patch os-prober on the fly
<cjwatson> please don't
<xivulon> without touching the code upstream
<xivulon> ok I won't
<cjwatson> no, that's really bad
<cjwatson> this bug affects regular d-i too
<cjwatson> there is no reason it shouldn't be fixed properly there
<xivulon> any suggestion for me in the short term?
<xivulon> or shall I just leave m-a for the time being?
<cjwatson> come up with a good fix and send a patch? :-)
<cjwatson> I'd certainly welcome it and I'd review it
<xivulon> I'll have a look at it, but not in the coming days
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> I'm off work for the next four days anyway
<cjwatson> speaking of which, night ... :)
<xivulon> good night colin, nice talking to you
<evand> goodnight cjwatson
<cjwatson> ("please don't"> I mean, it's free software and you can do what you like, I'm just recommending against :-))
<xivulon> colin I trust your suggestions
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-26
<xivulon> night everyone
<switcher53456236> hi there. dont know if this is the right place to ask but tell me if not:
<switcher53456236> i'm currently running the life cd and in the process of installing ubuntu 7.04 on amd64.
<switcher53456236> I choose the manual partition method and want to reuse an existing ext3 partition on this system (a broken ubuntu installation).
<switcher53456236> I checked the format checkbox for this partition and click on "edit partition" to tell the installer that this partition will be my root file system.
<switcher53456236> But: leaving the "edit partition" dialog the installer always wants to shrink this partion.
<switcher53456236> is there a way to tell the installer NOT to change the size of that partition?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-27
<neoneo> hi there
<neoneo> is there any work in progress to automate ubiquity?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-19
<CIA-1> net-retriever: cjwatson * r347 ubuntu/debian/ (63 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.21
<CIA-1> net-retriever: cjwatson * r348 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu1
<evand> cjwatson: Now that pkl is gone, who handles squashfs bugs such as (presumably) bug 199997 ?
<cjwatson> evand: cking I think
<cjwatson> he used to work at Phillips with pkl, and got a briefing on it from him back then
<xivulon> davmor2 have 1 test for you
<davmor2> Np's what what is it?
<xivulon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=wubi-move-to-partition
<xivulon> sudo sh wubi-move-to-partition /dev/sda9 /dev/sda10
<xivulon> That is a small script to migrate wubi to a dedicated partition
<xivulon> replace sda9 with the partition which will host /. replace sda10 with the swap partition (or omit the second argument alltogether)
<xivulon> i tried yesterday without swap partition and worked for me
<davmor2> right I'll give it a go 10 minutes or so though just need to finish the bit I'm doing first
<xivulon> np
<davmor2> xivulon: with swap as well it plays up but with just sda6 for main it works
<xivulon> a great it was a quick hack and didn't have time yesterday to test swap :P
<xivulon> davmor2: you checked you booted to a real partition with mount, correct?
<davmor2> xivulon: I did wubi-move-to-partition /dev/sda6 /dev/sda7 and it complained that dev/sda7 wasn't a block device
<davmor2> yes logging in now
<xivulon> if [ -n "$swapdev" ] && [ ! -b "$swapdev" ]; then
<xivulon> ^ I guess that is the code that complains
<davmor2> pass I'm no coder :)
<xivulon> login/reboot are all good?
<davmor2> how do you check that your on sda6?  Plus it hung at swap but I guess that is due to the issue with no swap variable
<xivulon> cat /proc/mounts | grep sda6
<xivulon> you should see / mounted on that
<xivulon> you can comment swap in /etc/fstab for the time being
<xivulon> hem I guess there will be no entry in fstab anyway...
<davmor2> somethings not right.  I'll setup the system again It may be chaotic I needed to do a xubuntu install along side the vista one about an hour and I'll try again
<xivulon> ok thanks
<xivulon> evand you might also want to test the script above (in vm add an extra partition or two)
<davmor2> xivulon: right finally back to where I can test.  I just thought do the partitions need to exist already or does the wubi-move... create them?
<xivulon> davmor2: the partitions need to exist
<xivulon> it does not matter if they are not formatted though
<xivulon> also note that the script will override your MBR
<xivulon> pointing to grub within the new partition (run grub-install and/or grub to restore it after installation)
<davmor2> xivulon: okay ta I'll try again :)
<davmor2> xivulon: running now I think that the swap partition was missing last time.  This time I used vista to create 2 extra partitions and now wubi-move seems to be working correctly
<xivulon> davmor2 can you login/reboot fine? does grep -w / /proc/mounts show that you are onto the dedicated partition?
<davmor2> there was a grub error 17 at the end of the install :( .  How ever just tried running the script again and it says /dev/sda5 in use ?
<xivulon> davmor2: yes the script will refuse to install if a partation contains any file (for obvious reasons). So to reinstall run mkfs /dev/sda5 first
<xivulon> mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda5
<xivulon> (you might need to unmount /tmp/wubit* first)
<xivulon> davmor2: you might want to append "set -x" at the beginning of the script and in case post the relevant section of the output
<xivulon> davmor2: pls replace "gdisk=${gdisk#(}" with "gdisk=${gdisk#\(}"
<davmor2> transferring now :)
<davmor2> No error code this time :) rebooting now
<davmor2> xivulon: That's done it grub has kicked in now :)
<xivulon> davmor2: let me know if it is all good
<xivulon> that was using ${gdisk#\(} correct?
<davmor2> sda5 is mounted on /
<davmor2>  :)
<xivulon> great your the second human being having migrated wubi 8.04 to real partition
<davmor2> I used gparted to be sure :)
<davmor2> xivulon: I'll just run vista now and make sure that isn't screwed :)
<xivulon> Would be cool to run the migration tool from add/remove programs "Remove Windows" :)
<davmor2> just use gparted ;)
<xivulon> not as kool
<xivulon> just kidding
<davmor2> xivulon: Vista is okay too :(
<xivulon> I can add a couple of lines to the script to fix that too :)
<davmor2> :D
<davmor2> Right I'm off now any way have a good night :)
<xivulon> (for the record) thx davmor2
<CIA-1> partman-auto: cjwatson * r265 ubuntu/ (81 files in 8 dirs): merge from Debian 78
<CIA-1> partman-auto: cjwatson * r266 ubuntu/debian/po/ (am.po mr.po): msgmerge
<CIA-1> partman-auto: cjwatson * r267 ubuntu/automatically_partition/resize_use_free/ (choices do_option): indentation
<CIA-1> partman-auto: cjwatson * r268 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 78ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-20
<xivulon> evand, I hacked this simple script to migrate wubi installations to real partitions
<xivulon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=wubi-move-to-partition
<xivulon> it is intended as a proof of concept for the real ubiquity stuff
<xivulon> but I thought it would be nice to show that in the UDS demo as well
<xivulon> hence could you please test it?
<xivulon> and if it is ok could you please setup the machine so that there are 2 available empty partitions (/ + swap) to migrate to?
<xivulon> an existing swap partition can also be reused
<evand> xivulon: I spoke with cjwatson about including that and we don't think there will be time in the 20 minute slot to cover that...
<xivulon> certainly not in 20 min...
<evand> We were thinking of running through an install in the background and while that's going talk about what's actually happening and then if there's a minute or two left over we can talk about  a bulleted feature list for the future
<xivulon> evand, well test it anyway.
<xivulon> sounds good
<evand> if you'd like a second talk session, talk to cjwatson as he controls the schedule
<evand> I will when I have free time.  I'm quite busy with UDS.
<xivulon> I do not think that is necessary, my understanding is that there will be a session for migrating from wubi to partition via ubiquity
<evand> correct
<xivulon> we can show that up then maybe, and talk while the thingy runs
<evand> if you haven't already seen it, the schedule is up at http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid
<evand> there's also a #ubuntu-devel-summit channel
<xivulon> thx
<evand> you're welcome
<xivulon> tomorrow there is a meeting USB installation images, as discussed a few days ago' it might be an option to add an entry to wubi so that it can also produce a bootable USB key/hd with ISO
<xivulon> might want to mention that
<xivulon> that of course only if a windows tool is desired in addition to the ubuntu script
<xivulon> evand I can see the migration session on the 23rd but do not see the main wubi session
<davmor2> xivulon: hello.  I forgot to say yesterday I added no code to the script I simply ran it after using gparted to change the empty partition to ext3 then it worked flawlessly :)
<xivulon> only available slot seems to be 11am on the 23rd
<xivulon> davmor2: I edited that anyway, just in case, thanks a lot for yesterday tests.
<davmor2> no probs :)
<xivulon> evand can we book that for wubi?
<evand> what was the topic for the main wubi session again?
<xivulon> the stuff I sent an email about a couple of weeks ago'
<xivulon> all the features/changes + all kernel stuff
<evand> right right
<evand> cjwatson: ^
<xivulon> as mentioned then I'd like ben or cking to attend
<evand> Ben isn't here.  I think Colin King is.
<xivulon> cking has been most helpful and has already looked into loop files and related amenities, it would be great to have him around
<xivulon> bug #204133
<cjwatson> please talk to jcastro rather than me about the talk schedule
<cjwatson> xivulon: ^-
<cjwatson> (if you decide you want to)
<xivulon> cjwatson yes, will do, I think that a session for wubi would be needed
<cjwatson> of course, that's why it's on the schedule :P
<xivulon> cjwatson: is 23rd 11am good for you?
<cjwatson> well, migration anyway
<cjwatson> there is NO MORE ROOM on the platform schedule
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/
<xivulon> 23 11am is empty as far as I can see
<xivulon> or maybe we can extend the migration session slightly and make it a full wubi discussion
<cjwatson> mm, there was a reason that didn't get filled up but I forget it
<cjwatson> that would be better
<xivulon> if it can book I'd say we can book the 11am session since it is before the migration session anyway
<xivulon> if it is free we will use it, if there was something else to do we will squeeze everything into the migration session
<cjwatson> ok, I'm not going to decide it now, I have a lot of demands
<cjwatson> I can look at it on Thu evening
<xivulon> sure
<cjwatson> the platform schedule *was* actually full, I swear
<cjwatson> there was actually something that couldn't fit in
<cjwatson> somebody other than me must have moved it around
<xivulon> ah well I'll reserve the slot then :)
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson have created this wiki to help with the discussion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiIntrepid
<xivulon> I will attach it to a blueprint too
<xivulon> evand, I have asked jcastro to allocate the 11am slot on #ubuntu-devel-summit, in case he misses that, can you please remind him?
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> no, please don't, my comment about jcastro was *only* about talks because I thought that's what weyou meant
<cjwatson> jcastro is not permitted to mess around with the platform track
<cjwatson> s/weyou/you/
<xivulon> cjwatson, sorry I misunderstood then
<cjwatson> I will remember your request and there's no need to ask anyone else to bypass me :)
<xivulon> wan't my intention to bypass you :) did not get the meaning of your message above re jcastro
<xivulon> well I like the mockup of the partition selector in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiIntrepid I think it would imporve usability also for standard ubiquity
<xivulon> Basically it only lists free space and empty partitions.
<xivulon> Plus it has two buttons to free up space (resize partition and delete disk/partition)
<xivulon> I think that splitting the tasks makes things much clearer
<xivulon> So if disk 1 is in use, instead of "Install in disk 1" you will have to do "Delete disk 1" + "Use free space in disk 1"
<xivulon> If disk 1 it can be used
<xivulon> So it is impossible to mess things up, unless you press "Delete disk/partition" explicitly
<xivulon> or use the manual mode
<xivulon> evand consider ^ for ubiquity usability improvements (ubiquity visual refresh session)
<cjwatson> evand: do you have a ubiquity hardy branch anywhere? just noticing I have a bug or two that ought to go there
<cjwatson> or is ubiquity 1.9.0 really going to be 1.8.8?
<xivulon> evand would it be possible to have another go at releasing lupin 0.17?
<xivulon> note that I fixed the typos in the hardy.proposed branch
<CIA-1> apt-setup: cjwatson * r130 apt-setup/generators/50mirror.ubuntu: remove restricted a bit harder
<CIA-1> apt-setup: cjwatson * r131 apt-setup/generators/50mirror.ubuntu: wrong sources.list
<CIA-1> apt-setup: cjwatson * r132 apt-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.31ubuntu8
<CIA-1> base-installer: cjwatson * r327 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-1> base-installer: Don't include restricted in the base sources.list if
<CIA-1> base-installer: apt-setup/restricted is preseeded to false (LP: #220805).
<CIA-1> base-installer: cjwatson * r328 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.86ubuntu3
<CIA-1> base-installer: cjwatson * r326 hardy-updates/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-1> base-installer: Don't include restricted in the base sources.list if
<CIA-1> base-installer: apt-setup/restricted is preseeded to false (LP: #220805).
<CIA-1> base-installer: cjwatson * r327 hardy-updates/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.86ubuntu2.1
<evand> cjwatson: the latter, minus the unimportant bits
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-21
<xivulon> evand, see http://www.ntfs-3g.org/releases.html
<xivulon> upgrade is trongly recommended for ntfs-3g
<xivulon> shall I open a FFE bug?
<evand> FeatureFreeze has come and gone.  It's just a matter of following the SRU process from here on out, aiui.
<evand> xivulon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<xivulon> SRU is what I meant, do you think that is worth it?
<evand> Yes, it sounds important enough, though it's a rather large delta.
<evand> (I imagine)
<xivulon> that was my line of thought
<xivulon> also can we do lupin 0.17 with latest patches as per slangasek request?
<xivulon> see hardy.proposed
<evand> yes, it's on my list.
<xivulon> thx
<xivulon> Bugs which may, under realistic circumstances, directly cause a loss of user data
<xivulon> Bugs which may, under realistic circumstances, directly cause a loss of user data
<xivulon> ops
<xivulon> well that is a reason of SRU authorization, which is the case here
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> there is already a bug #229000
<xivulon> can we put that on the SRU track?
<evand> SRU track?
<xivulon> to get the bug sorted and the pkg upgrade pushed through SRU
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r91 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_devices.c): Skip /dev/ramzswap* as well as /dev/ccache*.
<cjwatson> xivulon: I know I sound like a broken record, but SRUs should generally be backports of identified bug fixes, not upgrades to new upstream versions
<cjwatson> "it's hard" is not usually a sufficient excuse to avoid this
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r92 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 117ubuntu2
<cjwatson> xivulon: I've made the same comment in the bug, but would appreciate you bearing this in mind in future so that we don't need to have arguments about it :-)
<cjwatson> I've targetted the bug for hardy and milestoned it for 8.04.1
<ub4b> just remastered ubuntu server cd: anna complains about bad md5sum (filename not shown), but when I Check the CD for defects everything is correct (I regenerated md5sum.txt)
<cjwatson> md5sum.txt isn't the relevant thing here
<cjwatson> the Packages* and Release files need to be in sync
<cjwatson> there's remastering documentation on the wiki which you should follow here
<xivulon> cjwatson, I see your point and I agree.
<xivulon>  I must add it is unlikely that I will be able to find the time to get sufficiently proficient/confident in a filesystem to patch it (unless the delta is very small)
<cjwatson> xivulon: strongly advise fishing it out of revision control, if such exists for ntfs-3g
<cjwatson> IME it's usually easy to fish out the diff even if you wouldn't have been able to fix the bug by yourself in the first place
<cjwatson> you may well be able to find it just from the diff between the previous version in Ubuntu and the new upstream
<xivulon> will do, well have to catch a plain to prague shortly, so it will be after that :)
<cjwatson> understood :)
<cjwatson> but, hey, evening session
<ub4b> cjwatson: thx, I rechecked all those files, found some errors, now it works
<cjwatson> ub4b: ok, good
<soren> cjwatson: ISTR your mentioning that some work would be put into kickseed again at some point. Does that sound right?
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r508 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper): Switch default unionfs implementation to aufs.
<evand> I'll be sure to stand far back from my laptop the next time I try an Intrepid CD.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-22
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<ub4b> i'm looking for some docs to correctly preseed tasksel, most examples show 'tasksel tasksel/first multiselect' (I want sshd and samba to be included, should the value be the Task: field from the Packages file ?
<thom> ub4b: d-i     pkgsel/include          string openssh-server samba
<thom> will just install those packages
<ub4b> thom: that works because they are also metapackages, but I want to make my own Tasks by defining extraoverrides using apt-ftparchive, how should I preseed these custom Tasks ?
<ubuntu>   i want to format my Hardy to install Gutsy.how should i start.currently i am on Gutsy live cd!
<thom> ub4b: oh, no idea, sorry
<CIA-1> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r675 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/resize.sh):
<CIA-1> partman-partitioning: Substitute RAWMINSIZE, RAWCURSIZE, and RAWMAXSIZE variables on
<CIA-1> partman-partitioning: partman-partitioning/new_size, so that ubiquity can set accurate bounds
<CIA-1> partman-partitioning: on resize widgets.
<cjwatson> ub4b: 'tasksel tasksel/first multiselect taskname taskname ...' should work fine, with taskname being a Task field, yes
<cjwatson> ub4b: though I think you might need to tell tasksel about the new tasks too (see its source package)
<cjwatson> might be easier to generate a metapackage and put it in pkgsel/include
<cjwatson> a task is certainly *possible* though
<CIA-1> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r676 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 59ubuntu2
 * evand is somewhat confused by that last change.  Partman already fed boundary information to ubiquity for this and it was working, no?
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2681 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Make use of RAWMINSIZE, RAWCURSIZE, and RAWMAXSIZE variables from
<CIA-1> ubiquity: partman-partitioning 59ubuntu2 to set accurate bounds on the resize
<CIA-1> ubiquity: widget.
<cjwatson> evand: it wasn't accurate enough, unfortunately - I ran into this myself. It was basically a rounding error
<cjwatson> partman just fed "5.6 GB" or whatever
<cjwatson> it's much better if it feeds in the actual number of bytes, and then you don't have to worry about rounding
<cjwatson> (I think for 8.10 though; if there's an 8.04 issue, maybe just tweak the rounding to be more conservative at whichever bound was wrong)
<evand> cjwatson: ah, that makes sense.  I don't think it's 8.04 worthy either.  I fixed the endless "too small size" dialog bug before the release, so even if they escape the actual bounds they'll just get a message
<evand> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/syslinux/+bug/234005
<tmmoyer> is there any way to force the alternate/server installer to use the packages on the CD and not go to the Internet unless the package is not provided by the CD?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-23
<CIA-1> oem-config: evand * r463 oem-config/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/oem-config.glade): Disable the close button (LP: #190234).
<greearb> I rolled my own ISO based on 8.0.4, and it generally runs fine.
<greearb> However, when I try to install from the live cd, it complains about IO errors.  We burned several media, so it doesn't seem to be a media problem
<greearb> the disk checker reports that two files are busted...is there any way to figure out which two files it is complaining about?
<greearb> I was thinking maybe I could mount it loopback and then run some shell script or something similar to whatever is checking the integrity
<greearb> or, check the live cd when it is booted?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-24
<TheMuso-UDS> evand: Was there a gobby document for ubiquity refresh? i ask because users are complaining about the timezone/city combo box on the timezone page in terms of ease of selecting the city.
<greenwhich> helloes! how to join the team? i sent a join request in launchpad, but still have no answer
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-25
<CIA-1> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r202 partman-auto-lvm/ (64 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 27
<mib_4ddcxy> hi-i'm looking for help with a SQUASHFS error on install..
<cjwatson> greearb: mount the CD loopback on (say) /cdrom (or boot the live CD), and run 'cd /cdrom && md5sum -c md5sum.txt'
<ben1225> Hi! I'm looking for help with a squashfs error on install. I get an "unable to read page" message.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-18
<xivulon> evand, can you please follow up on wubi 134? I mentioned it to steve over #ubuntu-release
<davmor2> xivulon: hello
<davmor2> I'm still having lock up issues on 134 in fat32
<davmor2> I'm going to strip all the logs I can get out today
<davmor2> also I'll try it on vista and xp ntfs to ensure that there is no regression there
<evand> it's really annoying that they removed the wubi forum
<evand> xivulon: do you have any updates from the forums on testing of 134?  I can't find the post
<davmor2> evand: I'll be retesting on xp and vista this afternoon but at the moment on fat32 it's not playing ball at all.
<xivulon> evand, I asked the admins to make the post sticky in Installation & Updates: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=333
<xivulon> no replies so far, which I take as a good sign :)
<evand> davmor2: was fat32 working previously?
<davmor2> 133 I think worked but 134 fails on the linux side formatting swap
<xivulon> davmor2 formatting swap is unlikely to be related to the windows wizard
<xivulon> more likely to be due to filesystem in use and fragmentation status
<davmor2> defragged it
<davmor2> still no joy
<xivulon> are you sure that 133 worked and 134 didn't? can you repeat that?
<davmor2> I can have a look.  Let me retry with 134 and get the logs from windows and linux first
<xivulon> the only difference that might have an impact is that I do not run compact when vfat is detected, but as far as I know fs compression is not  available for fat32 anyway
<xivulon> looking at diff r134-r133
<xivulon> so you should see a non-fatal error in r133 log when compact is run in fat32
<xivulon> davmor2, evand ^
<xivulon> davmor2, also check the size of the swap file in both cases and try to run mkswap manually from within ubuntu
<davmor2> xivulon: How is the swap size determined any way?
<davmor2> and should it matter that I have to reduce the partition size to 5gig?
<davmor2> I think the issue is with the disc recognition in jaunty.  The screen before Installing system (I think it is setting up partition) get to 128% then it says installing system at the top and formatting #1 of host/ubuntu/disk...
<davmor2> I'll grab the logs from both sides though
<xivulon> davmor2: I believe swap should be 256MB
<xivulon> before you start running the installer it is just an empty file.
<davmor2> xivulon, evand: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/syslogfat
<davmor2> looks like there are errors there
<davmor2> xivulon: do you have the preseed setup to use ntfs and not fat?
<xivulon> davmor2 I cannot access that file, can you check the link?
<xivulon> davmor2, whether the fs is vfat should not affect the preseed (i.e. you should see the same preseed file in 133 and 134)
<davmor2> xivulon: try now
<davmor2> permissions were wrong sorry
<xivulon> davmor2 can you run that in verbose mode and check any file difference in c:\ubuntu\disks between r133 and r134?
<davmor2> xivulon: will do but it might have to wait till tomorrow now I got take my wife and mother-in-law to see a friend in the hospital won't be back for a while
<davmor2> xivulon: the other thing I'll try is a fresh xp incase that is the issue
<davmor2> gotta go
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-19
<FireRabbit> where is the core that executes scripts in /usr/lib/finish-install.d ?
<FireRabbit> s/core/code/
<FireRabbit> err oh, i see nevermind :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-20
<CIA-66> console-setup: cjwatson * r108 udev/ (11 files in 2 dirs): initial conversion to udev
<FireRabbit> cjwatson_: hey, how can I prevent Ubiquity from downloading language packs?
<agajania> I'm trying to install the 9.04 Netbook Remix.  I wrote the img file to a USB drive using the dd command.  When I boot from the USB drive and use the Check disc for defects option, the progress indicator for the check gets all the way through but then says "Check finished.  Errors found in 1 files."  Is this a real indication that there is something wrong?
<agajania> the img file md5sum checks OK
<agajania> never mind, its a known bug
<flower> I'm wondering if it's possible to customize ubiquity. I want to build live cd from scratch but I need some rebranding... I can't name it Ubuntu and use ubuntu artwork
<flower> Is that possible and how?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-21
<Jihui_Choi> hello, all
<Jihui_Choi> I'm trying to remaster ubuntu 9.04 live iso using uck.
<Jihui_Choi> I modified the value of "XKBLAYOUT" in /etc/default/console-setup as XKBLAYOUT="kr"
<Jihui_Choi> But it's not applied. I think it is a bug of Ubiquity. Or do I miss something?
<elhamdoulillah> hello, does anyone know how to fix sound in skype?
<charlie-tca> I would ask in #ubuntu, maybe
<charlie-tca> or in #ubuntu-audio-help
<elhamdoulillah> thx
<xivulon> davmor2 hi, any progress?
<davmor2> xivulon: hello sorry been racing around like a mad man.  If I get chance I'll look at getting some verbose logs tonight
<davmor2> xivulon: Right I'm re-installing to ensure I get the same issue.  Then running Ubuntu's portion in verbose correct?
<davmor2> xivulon: I've noticed that on the windows side wubi takes a really long time creating the virtual disks
<davmor2> in comparison to on ntfs
<davmor2> xivulon: logs look the same I'll get the one from the windows end and see if that ties up to.  http://davmor2.dyndns.org/sysfat1
<davmor2> xivulon: sorry http://davmor2.dyndns.org/syslogfat1 even
<davmor2> xivulon: wubi log is at http://davmor2.dyndns.org/Wubi.log
<davmor2> I need to sod off again now if there is anything else drop me a mail and I'll have a look if I get time tomorrow
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-22
<CIA-66> casper: cjwatson * r623 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser):
<CIA-66> casper: Suppress error message if
<CIA-66> casper: /root/usr/share/applications/firefox-fav.desktop doesn't exist.
<NCommander> cjwatson, does ubiquity write out a new sources.list during installation? (I'm guessing yes based on my vague members of the source)
<CIA-66> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1101 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): Move ports architectures to 2.6.30-2 kernels.
<CIA-66> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1102 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.30-6 kernels.
<CIA-66> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1103 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu39
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-23
<sheeps1> hi, I bought an acer netbook and I'd like to replace its linpus with ubuntu. I'm struggling a little with what to do: there's no cd drive and I don't have a usb stick large enough to hold the normal installer image
<sheeps1> I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD (eventually) on the web site but I don't know if I can use that with a usb stick?
<Torgoton> I'm about to attempt an install on a very VERY old machine using the netboot files. Any recommended parameters I should use? "server-expert" maybe?
<Torgoton> I'd be happy to get it to boot and give me a shell and have network access.
<Torgoton> I'm up to "[!] Download installer components". Which components do I really need to get Ubuntu to install and boot? ide-modules? If the network is already working, do I need the PCMCIA and/or NIC modules?
<Torgoton> kernel-image?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-24
<Torgoton> My install got to loading components, retrieving partman-basicmethods and locked up. VT4 shows an Out of memory: kill process x(sh) and Killed process x (ar). I have a swap partition, but hadn't formatted it. Anything I can do for that?
<Ursidae> Is there a special way to install Flash and Java on Ubuntu? I think I installed it correctly, but before I can watch a youtube video, or do anything with flash, I have to click a big grey play button. And the buttons on youtube don't even work!
<sheeps1> I think the default flash is the open source 'gnash' which doesn't always work like the closed source version, also you get the 'gray play button' can come from 'noscript'
<Ursidae> So, is there a way to fix it?
<baba_> where i can found ubiquity preseed questions?
<baba_> ubuntu 9.04 have introduce a new question when trying to replace a OS
<baba_> .
<baba__> hi
<baba__> where can i found ubiquity preseed questions?
<baba__> for example this: ubiquity partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select Guided - use entire disk
<baba__> try to google this: "ubiquity partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select Guided - use entire disk"
<baba__> why only one web site talk about it?
<baba__> please help!
<CIA-66> casper: cjwatson * r624 unionfs-fuse/ (debian/changelog debian/control hooks/casper scripts/casper): Add unionfs-fuse support.
<CIA-66> casper: cjwatson * r625 unionfs-fuse/scripts/casper: increase unionfs-fuse's permitted number of open file descriptors to 16384, since it needs an fd for every file open on the system
<CIA-66> casper: cjwatson * r626 unionfs-fuse/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper):
<CIA-66> casper: Automatically fall back to unionfs-fuse if the default union filesystem
<CIA-66> casper: is not available but unionfs-fuse is.
<CIA-66> casper: cjwatson * r627 unionfs-fuse/hooks/casper: move unionfs-fuse handling up to alongside unionfs/aufs handling
<CIA-66> casper: cjwatson * r624 trunk/ (debian/changelog debian/control hooks/casper scripts/casper): merge lp:~cjwatson/casper/unionfs-fuse
<CIA-66> casper: cjwatson * r625 trunk/debian/control: move unionfs-fuse to Recommends for now, since no other union filesystem works in karmic just now
<CIA-66> casper: cjwatson * r626 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.175
<Torgoton> I restarted my install with "priority=low BOOT_DEBUG=3" and am again at "[!] Download installer components". Which of these do I really need to install the bare minimum to a laptop IDE hard drive using a PCMCIA NIC that is already configured? ide-modules? nic-pcmcia-modules? partman-xyz?
<Torgoton> How would I turn on swap now? I do have a partition, but nothing like a hard drive appears in /dev.
<Torgoton> Is there a way to remove all the usb* modules, since this machine doesn't have USB?
<Torgoton> (rmmod doesn't seem to be available)
<baba_> hi
<baba_> any one here?
<baba__> any one know how to autoinstall with ubiquity?
<baba__> any one here?
<baba__> hello
<baba__> im returned
<FireRabbit> baba__: preseed all the questions then run ubiquity with --automatic
<baba__> yes but where i can found ubiquity questions?
<baba__> sorry
<baba__> where i can found ALL ubiquity questions?
<baba__> because i know many of them
<baba__> but no all
<baba__> with ubuntu8.10 it's ok, no one problem
<baba__> but with jaunty there is an error "no root file system..." when trying to re-install
<baba__> im trying to watch source code but it's very hard find a little thing in all that stuff
<baba__> im going crazy...
<baba__> append automatic-ubiquity noprompt only-ubiquity file=/cdrom/preseed/custom.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet --
<baba__> this is what ive in isolinux.cfg
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-24
<jetole> Does anyone know how I can set a random hostname in preseed?
<ev> shtylman: lucid> we generally create a lucid branch, then commit to that.  ~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/lucid-release seems to be the correct place this time.  Not sure why it's at 2.3.0 though. cjwatson?
<ev> shtylman: overhaul> I'll be creating a branch for it, owned by ~ubuntu-installer and published in CIA, so you'll be able to commit to it.  I'll keep you posted.
 * ogra really wonders what gets us all the grub bugs with "unable to connect to X server :0.0"
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r310 usb-creator/ (17 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-4> usb-creator: * Use XDG IconTheme spec for window icons (LP: #535061)
<CIA-4> usb-creator: * Install branded / debranded icons based on dpkg-vendor
<CIA-4> usb-creator: * Add Debian branded icons & updated debian/copyright
<ev> xnox: ^ thanks!
<xnox> ev, ITP & upload to debian?
<ev> xnox: by all means :)
<xnox> on it ;-)
<ev> awesome
<complience> my ubuntu installation appears to fail upon loading of the kernal into the /boot partition
<complience> I think there is an a problem with how ubuntu is talking to my motherboard controller
<ev> complience: can you elaborate on exactly where you are seeing the error, and what the exact text of the error is?
<complience> ev im seeing different errors depending on what version of ubuntu i install,.. legacy versions and alternative
<complience> i/0 error can't boot CD is one
<complience> warning kernal has not been loaded is another
<ev> complience: are you able to boot a Ubuntu 10.04 live CD at all?
<complience> with the alternative CD it doesn't give any error message, but after a seemly sucessfull install upon restarting nothing happens.
<complience> no.. can't boot the ubuntu live CD
<complience> have to use a USB
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r626 ubuntu/ (84 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.33
<ev> complience: writing the live CD image to a USB disk allows it to boot?
<complience> yes
<complience> if i try with a CD it doesnt like it,
<complience> but usb, its very very very slow.. but gets there in the end.
<complience> seriously slow.. like 2 hours.
<complience> just to get to the .. install ubuntu option
<complience> usb 2.0
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r627 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): * Drop lpia support, as lpia was EOL in Lucid.
<persia> \o/
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r628 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog mirrors.h):
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: Switch to maverick by default. Drop all old suites from the list of
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: suite choices; for better or worse, we've never really supported
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: installing older suites with a newer installer.
<ev> complience: Can you please follow the steps outlined here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r629 ubuntu/Mirrors.masterlist: update Mirrors.masterlist to Debian 2.33
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r630 ubuntu/choose-mirror.c: MANUAL_ENTRY_OLD was dropped
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r631 ubuntu/choose-mirror.c: restore choose_suite to the state machine; just don't call debconf_input from it
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r632 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog mktemplates):
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: Force xgettext to use UTF-8 encoding when generating templates files, to
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cope with Côte d'Ivoire.
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r633 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.33ubuntu1
<cjwatson> ^- probably won't actually work - we'll see
<ev> heh
<cjwatson> oww, the debian-installer merge is painful
<xnox> ev, annoyed at the multiple ITP's for the usb-creator.... oh well no response from the guy who said he did something so far....
<persia> xnox: You may be amused to know that debian-qa is considering enabling the ITP->RFP automatic timeout script again for people not doing stuff quickly.
<xnox> persia, thanks you have cheered me up =)
 * xnox thinks i have some random ITP's pending on my name as well......
<persia> Might want to sort those or retitle RFP :)
<xnox> persia, on a side note =) YOU ROCK
<xnox> gave me loads of encouragement since pretty much my first sponsored upload to ubuntu ;-)
<davmor2> xnox: no I think your wrong all the devs rock some just rock harder :D
<xnox> davmor2, true =) and my perception of hard-rockness is based on my biased amount of interaction with devs ;-)
<ev> xnox: the "lets name the package this-program-lets-you-put-a-variety-of-distributions-install-media-on-a-usb-disk" argument is a bit crazy
<xnox> =) shall we rename autotoools-dev into makes-your-file-with-autotools-slightly-less-painful based on above argument? =)))))
<xnox> s / file / live
 * xnox is crap on making jokes =(
<ev> lol
<complience> the /boot partition on my ubuntu install seems to be corrupted, does a basic install refresh this?
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1294 ubuntu/ (370 files in 112 dirs): merge from Debian 20100211
<ev> xnox: so I'd like it if we made your summer of code project a proper specification within Ubuntu (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecTemplate), complete with work items (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorkItemsHowto).  This will let us track the progress within the Ubuntu Foundations Team as part of our burndown chart (http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-foundations.html).
<xnox> ev, ok. I'll read through those and start drafting ;-)
<ev> xnox: awesome!
<ev> be sure to register the blueprint against Ubuntu rather than usb-creator: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addspec
<ev> using the form foundations-m-something
<ev> for the name, that is
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1295 ubuntu/ (build/config/common debian/changelog debian/rules): Set default suite to maverick.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1296 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.34-3 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1297 ubuntu/build/config/i386/cdrom-xen.cfg: fix i386/cdrom-xen kernel flavour for Ubuntu
<CIA-4> rootskel: cjwatson * r351 ubuntu/ (11 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.84
<CIA-4> rootskel: cjwatson * r352 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.84ubuntu1
<ted_> hello.  i'm trying to find somebody who understands in some detail how the ubuntu 9.10 installation is set up.  i have a script that runs from preseed, like "d-i preseed/run string foo.sh", and i seem to have different stuff in /lib/modules/$(uname) from this script's perspective than i do when i run the "Execute a shell" menu item.  are there multiple initrds that get mounted in succession or something?
<cjwatson> just the one initrd
<cjwatson> I'd be happy to go into this in detail but I'm about to go to sleep.  Perhaps you could ask roughly during European working hours, if possible?
<soren> cjwatson: You sleep? When did this start?
<cjwatson> a bit over 30 years ago
<ted_> hey
<ted_> yeah i'm going home pretty soon anyway
<cjwatson> ted_: oh, note that the installer downloads some components of itself on the fly - there'll certainly be more kernel modules present by the end of the installer vs. the start
<ted_> okay
<ted_> the thing that is really mystifying me is why things i put in the initrd don't show up during the preseed/run script
<ted_> is / not always the root of the initrd?
<ted_> cjwatson: anyway, i don't want to keep you up.  i'll be online tomorrow around 1300 UTC
<cjwatson> is always the root of the initrd, unless explicitly chrooted to the installation target obviously
<ted_> yes
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> happy to look at a sample preseed file + logs, or whatever
<ted_> cool
<cjwatson> or whatever other modifications you're making
<ted_> oh ok
<ted_> so among the packages it grabs
<ted_> is probably one containing this module
<ted_> so if i just explicitly stick it in the initrd
<ted_> run depmod
<ted_> repackage it
<ted_> i should have it during preseed/run time?
<ted_> thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-25
<jetole> Does anyone know how I can set a random hostname in preseed?
<ted_> um
<ted_> you could certainly do it in a script
<jetole> ted_: where/how would I get the script to work with preseed?
<jetole> brb
<jetole> ok, sorry about that. Had to tweak my irssi and figured it was a good time to switch to freenode over ssl
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1299 ubuntu/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Remove multiarch (amd64-on-i386) syslinux configuration files.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1300 ubuntu/ (build/util/syslinux-cfgs debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Don't install separate desktop syslinux configuration files; we don't
<CIA-3> debian-installer: use them in Ubuntu.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1301 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu1
<cjwatson> just, you know, for the avoidance of doubt: this is going to break
<ogra> fun
<cjwatson> ... and there we go, a build failure.  odd, I tested on i386
<cjwatson> god, library reduction
 * cjwatson prepares to dive down the rabbit-hole
<eagles0513875> hey guys has anyone else had issues with ubiquity on kubuntu lucid where you get an errorno5 input/output error on the live cd net install as well as the alternate cd? the ubuntu server installer works just fine. i would like to help the developers get this fixed in lucid as well as for maverick
<cjwatson> input/output error almost invariably means a physical problem with the CD or the drive.
<cjwatson> it's a very low-level problem and not an issue with the installer.
<eagles0513875> cjwatson: then can you explain to me why wiht ubuntu-server i dont have that issue
<cjwatson> the fact that you see it on one image but not another is essentially coincidence; remember that the server installer uses a lot less of the CD than the other images do
<eagles0513875> ok
<cjwatson> so it might be expected not to encounter as many problems
<cjwatson> it's not impossible that it's a bug in the kernel's CD driver, but the probability is that it's a physical problem
<eagles0513875> cjwatson: even same issue with a live usb
<eagles0513875> im also starting to wonder if the capacity of my drive has something to do with it
<cjwatson> I don't know what that might be
<cjwatson> here's the definition of that error code from the libc manual:
<cjwatson>  -- Macro: int EIO
<cjwatson>      Input/output error; usually used for physical read or write errors.
<cjwatson> it's basically never an application bug, anyway
<eagles0513875> cjwatson: whats funny is im not even using a cd to install lucid on this vm but an iso
<cjwatson> could be a bug in the virtualiser, or an underlying I/O error on your hard disk that's being shown through to the VM
<eagles0513875> thing is i bet if i were to install ubuntu server that problem would disappear though
<eagles0513875> and the drive isnt too old
<eagles0513875> could it be a possibilty of bad ram
<cjwatson> sorry, I've given all the help I can - if you're seeing unexplained EIO errors in a virtualisation environment then I suggest treating it as a possible bug in the virtualiser and going from there
<cjwatson> i.e. working with people who know about the virtualisation system in question
<eagles0513875> cjwatson: thing is this happened to me on this desktop unvirtualized
<cjwatson> frankly sounds like you have several different problems that are coming out with the same symptoms
<cjwatson> but that's just a guess
<cjwatson> all I can say is that there's basically no way EIO can be caused by an installer bug
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> trying to eliminate causes of the issue
<cjwatson> hmm, new eglibc has broken mklibs I think
<rgreening> ev: you make me blush :) ha!
<rgreening> just saw the usb-creator note change in LP
<rgreening> ty
<ev> well deserved
<rgreening> I try :)
<rgreening> now, If I could only get a paying job on foundations team :)
<ted_> hello
<ted_> thanks for your help yesterday, cjwatson.  i managed to delude myself into thinking that i had added some modules to the initrd when i had in fact only added some other modules and then seen the ones in question appear because the installer feteched some stuff.  once i put the right modules in the initrd, everything worked as expected.  anyway, i have another installer question today.  on 9.10 at least, it appears that some preseed configuration lines
<ted_>  that seem like they should affect how the installer tries to grab an address from DHCP don't do much.  "d-i netcfg/dhcp_timeout string NUM" doesn't seem to change the number of seconds it takes for the installer to give up the first time it tries to get an address, nor does "d-i netcfg/dhcp_options select FOO" seem to cause any of the options from the window that appears after the first attempt to get an address fails to be selected automatically.  i
<ted_> 've checked /var/lib/cdebconf/questions.dat, and it looks like the values are getting into the debconf database, just not being used.  does anyone know how this dhcp business is implemented or where else i could manually change the timeout value, etc.?
<cjwatson> you're probably running into bug 315231
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 315231 in netcfg (Debian) (and 1 other project) "netcfg/dhcp_timeout doesn't take effect when installing (heat: 2)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315231
<ted_> awesome
<cjwatson> it works if you're trying to shorten the timeout, but not if you're trying to lengthen it beyond 60
<ted_> i can't get it to go past 30
<cjwatson> although
<cjwatson> are you doing a netboot install?
<ted_> yes
<cjwatson> the network preseed file is fetched after netcfg runs, so you need to set those values on the kernel command line, not in your network preseed file
<cjwatson> e.g. netcfg/dhcp_timeout=60
<ted_> oh cool
<ted_> could i also add one like 'netcfg/dhcp_options="Retry network autoconfiguration"'?
<ted_> oops xming froze
<ted_> anyway
<ted_> thanks for your help let's see if 60 seconds is enough
<cjwatson> unfortunately not really, quoting doesn't work well on the kernel command line
<ted_> that is not surprising
<cjwatson> we should really turn those into short identifiers behind the scenes, so that you can just say netcfg/dhcp_options=Retry
<cjwatson> or =retry
<cjwatson> actually, looking at the code, you may find that netcfg/dhcp_options=Retry works right now
<cjwatson> it's basically coincidence, but still
<cjwatson> horrible horrible code
<ted_> heh
<cjwatson> make sure you capitalise it thus, it matters
<ted_> whatever does the string matching only notices the first word anyway?
<ted_> where does the code live?  are you looking at the source for debian-installer or something?
<ted_> netcfg
<ted_> not debian-installer
<cjwatson> 'apt-get source netcfg'
<cjwatson> how can I put this, it doesn't do things the standard way for d-i
<cjwatson>     if (client->value[0] == 'R') {      /* _R_etry ... or _R_econfigure ... */
<cjwatson>         size_t len = strlen(client->value);
<cjwatson>         if (client->value[len - 1] == 'e') /* ... with DHCP hostnam_e_ */
<cjwatson>             return REPLY_RETRY_WITH_HOSTNAME;
<cjwatson>         else if (client->value[len - 1] == 'k') /* ... wireless networ_k_ */
<cjwatson>             return REPLY_RECONFIGURE_WIFI;
<cjwatson>         else
<cjwatson>             return REPLY_RETRY_AUTOCONFIG;
<ted_> heh
<cjwatson>     }
 * cjwatson passes the sickbag
<ted_> that is pretty gnarly
<ted_> but i mean if you have strlen why not use strcmp?
<cjwatson> prejudices of the original author
<cjwatson> the standard approach now is to have Choices-C with short identifiers like retry, retry-dhcp, ..., and to have human-readable translations of those per-language
<ted_> okay
<cjwatson> but I introduced the Choices-C mechanism some time after that code was written and nobody's got round to converting it over
<ted_> that makes sense
<cjwatson> one of these days ...
<ted_> there's always something
<ted_> i mean i can understand being afriad of strcmp, but strncmp is pretty safe, right?
<cjwatson> it's just somebody being silly and over-obsessed by performance
<cjwatson> it doesn't have a rational basis as far as I'm concerned :)
<ted_> heh
<cjwatson> but as it happens this prejudice is kind of convenient until we switch to Choices-C
<ted_> dude that worked like nobody's business
<ted_> one step closer to my hands-free build!
<ted_> thanks
<cjwatson> cool
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r766 ubuntu/ (77 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 59
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r767 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 59ubuntu1
<CIA-3> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r459 ubuntu/debian/ (cdrom-detect.templates changelog): Set cdrom/suite default to maverick; drop intrepid.
<CIA-3> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r460 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu4
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Did I ever submit my cdrom-detect/try-hdd patch to you?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: not sure
<luap> hi I've just been at #ubuntu.... I am having an issue setting up RAID 1 via a clean install -- the system basically won't boot properly after install
<luap> maybe someone is available to help?
<dado55> can somebody help with ubuntu installation?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-26
<CIA-3> iso-scan: cjwatson * r269 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog iso-scan.templates): Add maverick to cdrom/suite Choices; drop intrepid.
<CIA-3> iso-scan: cjwatson * r270 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu3
<jetole> Can anyone please tell me how I can set a random host name when doing a preseed install?
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r311 usb-creator/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Change the team from the Installer Team to usb-creator Hackers to
<CIA-3> usb-creator: match the bzr ACL.
<xnox> I got virt-manager to boot of usb-stick created with usb-creator =)))) Whoop =)))) also got Windows VM running in virt-manager (thanks for XP license from GSoC)
<ev> nice
<ev> Google gave you one for free, or you bought one with funding from GSoC?
<ev> xnox: I'm assuming this using the USB disk as a hard drive in kvm/virt-manager?  Do note that alternate CDs will not work when used in that way as debian-installer scans the USB bus for install sources (look for try-usb in the cdrom-detect source if you're curious).
<xnox> ev, yes, I made my host /dev/sdc to become /dev/sda in the VM and boot from that
<xnox> ev, I saw the blog-post from lucas about this and I will took into debian-installer code
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1302 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.34-4 kernels.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1303 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu2
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r723 ubuntu/ (40 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 74
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r724 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules): Remove support for lpia.
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r725 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 74ubuntu1
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r796 ubuntu/ (33 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 67
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r797 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 67ubuntu1
<cnd> I've got a system that didn't install properly because the live usb was /dev/sda and the HD was /dev/sdb during installation
<cnd> it seems everything is fine except grub didn't get installed to /dev/sdb
<cnd> I tried installing grub: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb, but it didn't help
<cnd> any ideas?
<cnd> cjwatson: ^^?
<shtylman> cnd: does it not boot? ... can you just run the install again and select /dev/sdb during the final step by using the advanced dialog?
<cnd> shtylman: it boots when I use my live usb, because the live usb says root is (hd1,1), but that turns out to be my HD
<shtylman> what do you mean when you use your live usb? use the live usb to boot from first HD?
<shtylman> can you boot into the installed system at all?
<cnd> shtylman: sorry for the delay, I've installed to the HD, which boots as (hd1,1) in grub and /dev/sdb in linux when the usb stick is plugged in
<cnd> so when I boot from the usb stick, it boots from (hd1,1) thinking that is itself, when in reality it is the HD
<cnd> so I can boot to ubuntu on the HD, but only by booting through the usb stick grub
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-27
<CIA-3> lowmem: cjwatson * r82 ubuntu/debian/changelog:
<CIA-3> lowmem: rebuild rest of main for armel armv7/thumb2 optimization;
<CIA-3> lowmem: UbuntuSpec:mobile-lucid-arm-gcc-v7-thumb2
<CIA-3> lowmem: cjwatson * r83 ubuntu/ (9 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.32
<CIA-3> lowmem: cjwatson * r84 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu1
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r320 ubuntu/ (22 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 91
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r321 ubuntu/lib/recipes.sh: remove stray error message text left around from version 90; also done upstream
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r322 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 91ubuntu1
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r232 ubuntu/ (23 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 34
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r233 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 34ubuntu1
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r702 ubuntu/ (71 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 43
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r703 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 43ubuntu1
<cnd> cjwatson: ping?
<cjwatson> cnd: hi, please include content with pings to reduce round-trips :)
<cnd> cjwatson: ok
<cnd> cjwatson: I posted about this yesterday, but I've got an instance where 10.04 installed, but grub did not get installed with it
<cnd> I've tried running grub-install, but no luck
<cnd> do you know what I might be doing wrong?
<cjwatson> you were using a usb stick, weren't you?
<cnd> yes
<cnd> the usb stick enumerated before the HD
<cjwatson> known bug - you can generally beat it into shape by (a) running grub-install on the correct device from the system you just installed (b) running grub-install on the other device from the other installed OS (so e.g. if you're installing to USB, use a rescue disk to get to the OS on the hard disk and run grub-install to the HD from that as well)
<cnd> cjwatson: so I've booted into 10.04 on the HD by booting through the usb stick, because the usb stick grub says root (hd1,1), which actually points to my HD on this machine
<cnd> now that I'm up on my HD, I ran grub-install /dev/sdb
<cnd> no errors, but the machine still won't boot
<cjwatson> ignore anything of the form hd1
<cjwatson> it shouldn't be relevant and it will only confuse you
<cjwatson> so exactly which grub are you booting into right now, if you just let the machine try to boot normally?
<cnd> cjwatson: none, no bootable partition is found
<cnd> actually, I wonder if I need to twiddle the boot bit in fdisk...
<cjwatson> is it attempting to boot from the USB stick?
<cjwatson> oh yes, marjo had that problem
<cnd> cjwatson: when I plug the USB stick in, I've been manually selecting it to boot
<cjwatson> the installer normally ensures that there's an active partition on the disk it's going to boot
<cjwatson> but if it gets the wrong disk, as it's done for you, obviously that doesn't work
<cjwatson> your BIOS is probably one of those that needs an active (aka bootable) partition
<cnd> yeah, the bootable bit wasn't set
<cnd> let me try to reboot
<cjwatson> it almost certainly doesn't matter which it is - it just needs to have one
<cnd> cjwatson: ahhh, looks good now :)
<cnd> thanks!
<ogra> whoever Jean-Baptiste Lallement is he deserves a gold star for all the grub bug handling
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-28
<dmarkey_> hm i'm supplying d-i partman/default_filesystem string ext3 on the kernel command line, but it doesnt seem to take effect
<dmarkey_> does it have to be in quotes?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> partman/default_filesystem=ext3
<dmarkey_> ahh
<dmarkey_> thanks
<ircleuser1> Hi my install stops at 33% partition any ideas?
<ircleuser1> anyone else have a 33% partition crash?
<ircleuser1> Hi
<ircleuser1> can i ahve an  installation problem witht the partitioner
<ircleuser1> I can't install lucid on my pc its crashes at the partitioner. Alternate CD is fine and memory also good, Hd is new any ideas?
<the-dude> any idea why a lucid network install takes 5-6 times longer then a jaunty/karmic installation?
<cjwatson> probably dpkg's use of fsync; this is known and should be fixed in 10.0.41
<cjwatson> 10.04.1
<cjwatson> workaround: partman/default_filesystem=ext3
<the-dude> ah thought so :)
<the-dude> I was the only difference I could think of
<the-dude> cjwatson: do you have any experiance with preseed files and partman?
<cjwatson> yes, I wrote a fairly significant part of the code
<cjwatson> doesn't necessarily mean I can fix your problem right now since I'm about to hit end-of-week, but you can always ask
<the-dude> Im not sure how I can use custom partitions, and would it be possible to use a certen % of the disk?
<the-dude> and I don't understand syntax, or is works like I don't expect it too
<cjwatson> you should probably start with https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/annotate/head:/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<the-dude> I used jaunty/karmic but both did not work as I expected
<cjwatson> ok, I probably won't be able to help you today, maybe Monday if that's soon enough
<the-dude> 500 10000 1000000 ext3
<the-dude> cjwatson: is it ok if I give you a ping next week?
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> oh, wait, sorry, Tuesday
<cjwatson> Monday's a bank holiday here
<the-dude> cjwatson: sure enjoy your weekend :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-29
<bihari> hi
<bry> I'm having a terrible time with grub when installing Ubuntu 10.04 fresh, only partition.  Anybody else having this issue?
<bihari> how can i work with c++ turbo on my ubuntu
<gothran> hi guys!
<gothran> Hi installed alchemy by tar ball, but I saw it on synaptic... How can I unistall it? there is no icon and I do not remeber who I have installed it...
<gothran> I think is somewhere in usr/bin...
<gothran> maybe this is not the right channel...
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-23
<CIA-13> wubi: evand * r215 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py):
<CIA-13> wubi: In Vista and newer versions of Windows, boot straight into the
<CIA-13> wubi: second stage of the installer.
 * cjwatson pokes live-build and wonders where the remaining +5MiB of squashfs size are coming from
<davmor2> cjwatson: Look down the back of the settee you'll normally find some bits and pieces there
<cjwatson> I'm too scared to look down the back of the settee - pretty sure there's an intelligent civilisation there
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-24
<dmarkey> Is there an installer kernel option to force a module being loaded
<dmarkey> like vmlinuz modules=xen-netfrnt
<ev> hm, wondering aloud if it makes more sense to just use xklavier to generate the mapping between languages and keymaps for populating the keyboard indicator for bug 656777
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656777 in ubiquity "Wrong keyboard selection with starting directly ubiquity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656777
<ev> would avoid having to run through console-setup early, but might be a bit too involved to be worth the savings
<ev> bum, ISO 639-1 != ISO 639-2
<davmor2> ev: should the option to install updates in the installer actually install all the updates available?
<ev> no
<ev> just download them
<davmor2> ev: fail then, well at least on maverick anyway,  I had to download 329Mb of updates so it could install them :)
<ev> it didn't download them despite the box being checked?
<cjwatson> it doesn't necessarily finish downloading ...
<cjwatson> dmarkey: I think hw-detect/select_modules=xen-netfrnt might do it; if that doesn't work, probably not
<dmarkey> cjwatson: hw-detect/select_modules=xen-netfront,xen-blkfront valid?
<cjwatson> hm, I think currently it has to be comma-space not just comma, which is hard to do on the kernel command line although easy in a preseed file.  Feel free to file a bug
<cjwatson> in any case it's a bug if we aren't automatically detecting the need for xen-*front
<dmarkey> cjwatson: yes.. 11.04 seems to be not functioning very well under Xen..
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-25
<TheMuso> ev: You're the approver for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-accessibility-ubiquity could you please have a look over, and if you think someone else should look at it, re-assign approval etc if need be? Thanks.
<ev> will do
<ev> TheMuso: two questions
<ev> "[themuso] Write the backend code to set up brltty with the selected options from the new Braille setup dialog box: TODO" - where do you want to put this dialog box?
<ev> "[maco] Check widgets in QT ubiquity UI, and enable them for accessibility if necessary: TODO" - does Qt finally support at-spi2?
<TheMuso> ev: There will be work going on this cycle to get QT working with at-spi2.
<ev> ah, okay
<TheMuso> As for the first WI you mentioned, just how/where this dialog box will be shown is something I need to talk to you/design about, if I haven't covered that clearly in another WI then let me know and I'll try and clarify that.
<ev> no, I think it's okay as-is. I just wanted to see if you already had some idea, but we can most certainly discuss it in detail when the time comes
<ev> t
<ev> ha
<ev> nk
<ev> s
<ev> weird
<TheMuso> np
<ev> right, I'm going to guess whoever made me approver had a reason for doing so.  Approved.
<TheMuso> Yeah Jason did, and thanks.
<CIA-13> ubiquity: evand * r4726 trunk/ (7 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-13> ubiquity: Provide access to the keymaps most-relevant for the currently
<CIA-13> ubiquity: selected language in the keyboard indicator (LP: #656777).
<cjwatson> ev: one concern with hiding the boot menu is that the lack of ability to write to the GRUB environment block means that I don't think we can support "show the boot menu if we fail to boot" on Wubi at the moment
<cjwatson> at least not without a certain amount of extra clevernes
<cjwatson> s
<ev> hmm
<ev> surely there some unused bit we could prod in the MFT
<cjwatson> this is because having the environment block in /boot/grub/grubenv means that in order to write to it we have to be able to write to the loopback disk, which deliberately doesn't implement writing in order to avoid the risk of ever corrupting the filesystem
<ev> but I guess that falls under cleverness
<cjwatson> writing to the MFT wowrries me a lot more than writing to a file
<ev> fair enough
<cjwatson> there probably is some way around it
<cjwatson> just haven't thought of it yet, and it's worth flagging because I don't think this constraint is an obvious one
<ev> should this become a workitem as well, just so the concern doesn't get lost?
<ev> or are you happy with the existing one
<cjwatson> the existing one will probably do for now, but I'll keep it in mind
<ev> okay
<cjwatson> it goes with the inability to write to the env block on btrfs, LVM, and/or RAID
<ev> ah, so it's not just a wubi thing then
<ev> nice
<cjwatson> the btrfs case at least has a design
<ev> right
<cjwatson> right, it's basically anything where the underlying disk/fs is complicated
<cjwatson> if it's straight writes to preallocated space on disk with no checksums, that's OK
<ev> mm, indeed
<cjwatson> the btrfs workaround will be to shove the environment block into the first 64K of the fs instead, which is reserved for boot loaders
<cjwatson> though we'll have to deal with various hardcoded assumptions that the environment block is /boot/grub/grubenv
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-26
<dhana013> Hi
<CIA-12> ubiquity: superm1 * r4727 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: In automatic ubiquity mode, don't clobber grub-installer/bootdev
<CIA-12> ubiquity: because of the U/I widget not being populated. Fixes preseeded
<CIA-12> ubiquity: grub-installer/bootdev.
<superm1> ^ fyi, that's a regression because of bug 756920's fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 756920 in ubiquity "Natty manual-partitioner is dangerously forgetful" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756920
<superm1> stgraber, ^
<stgraber> superm1: oops. Thanks for catching and fixing it.
<CIA-12> base-installer: cjwatson * r953 ubuntu/ (55 files in 7 dirs): merge from Debian 1.119
<CIA-12> base-installer: cjwatson * r954 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.119ubuntu1
<CIA-12> rootskel: cjwatson * r634 ubuntu/ (8 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 1.96
<CIA-12> rootskel: cjwatson * r635 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.96ubuntu1
<CIA-12> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1143 ubuntu/ (chroot-setup.sh debian/changelog list-devices-hurd): merge from Debian 1.84
<CIA-12> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1144 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.84ubuntu1
<cjwatson> ev: could we have an oneiric wubi build, please?  trunk should be good
<cjwatson> just noticed it's missing from current images
<ev> cjwatson: ah, I was waiting for actual CDs
<ev> but will do
<ev> (as I already built one to test the boot straight into the second stage stuff)
<cjwatson> you have actual CDs now :)
<ev> indeed, thanks for that :)
<ev> just building a chroot
<ev> right, that took ages, but done
<cjwatson> ev: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/159144 - verging on flamewar but it's a good point we should fix in ubiquity-dm
<CIA-12> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1448 ubuntu/ (build/config/x86.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-12> debian-installer: Add .disk/mini-info to x86 mini.iso images, loosely based on the format
<CIA-12> debian-installer: of .disk/info (LP: #765254).
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-27
<thomb> Hey, I'm having a total failure installing 11.04 on hardware that should work (Clarkdale-based desktop)
<thomb> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/158859 has details
<thomb> anyone around?
<cjwatson> ev: could you take bug 788859?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 788859 in ubiquity "3D session selected even if not supported; availability of 2D session not obvious" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788859
<ev> sure thing
 * cjwatson belatedly realises that  qemu-system-ppc -cpu G4 -M mac99 -bios /usr/share/openbios/openbios-ppc -cdrom foo.iso -hda foo.img -boot order=d  allows him to debug powerpc problems, albeit slowly
<ev> nice
<cjwatson> though hmm, no network
<ev> I take it -net user does not work
<cjwatson> -net nic -net user is supposed to be the default
<cjwatson> ah, kernel problem I think
<ev> hmm this is starting to look like a metacity issue
<ev> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2010-October/msg03679.html - that would do it
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r4728 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): gnome-settings-daemon no longer daemonizes (LP: #788859).
<soren> cjwatson: With openbios from Debian?
<cjwatson> yes
<soren> Ok.
<soren> Darn it :)
<cjwatson> cf. bug 756068
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 756068 in openbios-ppc "openbios-ppc version 1.0+svn640-1 failed to build on i386" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756068
<cjwatson> (silly ubot2.  that's really Triaged)
<cjwatson> bug 789054 for the network problem
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 789054 in linux "d-i fails to bring up network on powerpc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789054
<soren> cjwatson: I've been tempted so many times to do the worst things imaginable to make it work.
<soren> cjwatson: Ranging from just embedding it in a new source package along with source code and instructions for how to update it,  through embedding it, building a powerpc vm image, booting qemu-powerpc and actually rebuilding the source,   to uploading it with arch:any and having the build on !powerpc grab the powerpc binary and embedding the image from there.
<soren> cjwatson: Neither seem particularly pleaseing :)
<soren> The first option sucks for potential security updates, the last relies on being able to fetch packages for other architectures from a buildd. The middle one, while mindboggling, a resource hog, and quite timeconsuming, is actually workable as soon as we're past the bootstrapping, although build-depending on oneself sounds like no fun at all.
<persia> I chatted with bigjools about how to do that, and the recommendation was to extend Soyuz to be able to express architecture affinity somehow.
<cjwatson> as I mentioned in that bug ...
<cjwatson> (though a cross-compiler might work too.)
<cjwatson> (but that's a big stack to maintain for a handful of packages.)
<soren> persia: What, fix the problem rather that work around it? pft
<persia> cjwatson: Aren't we down to just openbios-ppc?  I thought the rest went away with the removal of hppa and sparc.
<cjwatson> openhackware too
<persia> Oh, right.  That's the other PPC one.
<cjwatson> bug 755943
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 755943 in openhackware "openhackware version 0.4.1-4 failed to build on i386" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755943
<soren> persia: Just because sparc is gone doesn't mean we don't need a sparc bios for qemu :)
<cjwatson> aha, '-net nic,model=e1000 -net user' works
<cjwatson> soren: well, that really would need a cross-compiler now
<persia> soren: But the LP change won't let us build it.
<soren> persia: Right.
<soren> cjwatson: Yeah. That doesn't seem very likely for a non-supported architecture, though.
<cjwatson> quite
<soren> Oh, well. At least the Debian package still works.
<CIA-12> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1164 ubuntu/ (choose-mirror.c debian/changelog):
<CIA-12> choose-mirror: Only default mirror/country to the value of debian-installer/country if
<CIA-12> choose-mirror: the latter has any mirrors; otherwise, fall through to defaulting to GB
<CIA-12> choose-mirror: (LP: #756719).
<CIA-12> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1165 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.38ubuntu2
<CIA-12> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1449 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu32
<sevis__> hi
<CarlFK> hi
<sevis__> who can help me, with preseeding?
<CarlFK> no one, cuz you didn't ask a question about it ;/
<sevis__> sorry :D
<CarlFK> https://gitorious.org/vms/vms/blobs/master/mk_sid_qcow.sh  run that.
<sevis__> i have a preseed file, which was for fully automatic install thru the local net. but it was for earlier version of linux (8.02 maybe) and now i want to do the same on baltix linux 10.04 rc3
<sevis__> did anyone understood my thoughts?
<CarlFK> yes - you need to fix your preseed file to set the settings the new installer needs.
<sevis__> but i don't know which settings don't to new ones..
<sevis__> it asks me for the first step - region
<CarlFK> When you run the install, does it prompt you for anything?
<sevis__> and i didin't saw the diferrence
<sevis__> yes
<sevis__> and then skips to the partitioning
<sevis__> and then prompts all the following steps
<CarlFK> I think the recommended way is to do the install (use the preseed, answer the prompts) boot the new system and run a command that dumps all the settings that were used
<ev> ubiquity upload blocked by me forgetting to do an MIR for python-xklavier
<ev> monday :)
<sevis__> but i have to do the task, with no prompts
<sevis__> :)
<CarlFK> that dump should have all the settings the installer needs.
<sevis__> how to dump that?
<sevis__> sorry, i'm lithuanian and my english may be broken
<sevis__> could you explain me that please :D
<CarlFK> give me a sec to look it up...
<sevis__> ok
<cjwatson> CarlFK: um, not really
<cjwatson> the recommended way is to work from the advice in the installation guide
<cjwatson> doing a debconf dump *can* be useful in some situations, but it will produce many items that should not be preseeded as well
<cjwatson> it's more useful for looking up a single question
<cjwatson> sevis__: I recommend going through https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<CarlFK> cjwatson:  i thought the dump was what the guild recommended
<cjwatson> CarlFK: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-creating.html "However, a file generated in this manner will have some items that should not be preseeded, and the example file is a better starting place for most users."
<sevis__> but i have the options, and just need to remove the prompts, to do it automatically :D
<CarlFK> ok, so I wasn't completely crazy :)
<sevis__> and i don't know, which commands does not match
<cjwatson> if you post your preseed file and boot parameters, I can comment on them
<cjwatson> (remove any authentication details, obviously)
<sevis__> just here? :)
<CarlFK> sevis__: pastebin site
<CarlFK> sevis__:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sevis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613832/
<CarlFK> sevis__: also post your kernel boot parameters
<CarlFK> sevis__: "debian-installer/locale=en_US console-keymaps-at/keymap=us keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap=us netcfg/get_hostname=qemu netcfg/get_domain= DEBCONF_DEBUG=5"
<sevis__> "default /casper/vmlinuz GFXBOOT bootlogo label net-install   menu label ^Network Install of Baltix GNU/Linux   kernel /casper/vmlinuz   append  file=/ubuntu-cd/preseed/baltix.seed boot=casper automatic-ubiquity noprompt initrd=/casper/initrd.lz netboot=nfs nfsroot=192.168.1.11:/ubuntu-cd oem-config/enable=true debian-installer/language=lt console-setup/layoutcode=lt --  "
<sevis__> did you mean this?
<CarlFK> yes
<sevis__> ok then
<sevis__> :)
<cjwatson> try replacing "debian-installer/language=lt" with "locale=lt_LT.UTF-8"
<cjwatson> looks largely ok otherwise
<sevis__> ok, i'll test now
<sevis_> still requests for the first step
<sevis_> ;\
<cjwatson> screenshot of the question it's asking?
<sevis_> i'm cappable to make screenshot on the other pc, because i boot from my dhcp server on another pc.. and i need no prompt-intallation
<CarlFK> sevis_: I would install qemu on your current machine and use that to debug this.
<sevis_> what's that? :)
<sevis_> damn, i just need to edit a few steps, that there wouldn't be no prompts.. :\
<CarlFK> sevis_: give me a 5-10 min, I am trying to setup my box to use your conf
<sevis_> ok
<CarlFK> sevis_: what is the URL I can get kernel /casper/vmlinuz from?  (guessing it is part of a CD image)
<sevis_> it's part of the ubuntu alternate 10.04 cd
<CarlFK> cool - I have that
<sevis_> :]
<CarlFK> sevis_: sudo apt-get install qemu
<CarlFK> may as well get that out of the way.
<sevis_> done
<sevis_> and what next? :D
<CarlFK> sevis_: I think I have it runing here, with your problem on my screen... stand by....
<sevis_> uuu, can't wait :D
<CarlFK> sevis_: https://gitorious.org/vms/vms/blobs/master/mk_natty_qcow.sh
<CarlFK> either wget that, or git clone the whole repo - not much to it.
<CarlFK> whopps. sic.qcow is a bad name...
<sevis_> still don't get it, what's the relationship between *.seed file and *.sh :) sorry..
<CarlFK> .sh is a shell script you run
<sevis_> when it's used?
<CarlFK> now :)
<sevis_> so if i understand well, then it's not enough of just *.seed file configuration?
<CarlFK> um... this is for testing.  so you can have something to do a screen shot of.
<sevis_> is it necessary? :D
<CarlFK> it is a good way to get help
<sevis_> :\
<CarlFK> cjwatson: if I do qemu ... -curses (so I can cut/paste text) it gets stuck on "640 x 480 Graphic mode" - is there some way to tell it not to touch display modes?
<cjwatson> don't know off the top of my head, sorry
<CarlFK> sevis_: line 4: auto auto-install/enable - does that work?  I am getting an error, I think it is that line
<sevis_> don't know, it's the same with it or without
<CarlFK> sevis_: ok, if you get/run that script, it should run in qemu just like the box you are booting from
<sevis_> but i boot on another pc, don't bother
<CarlFK> sevis_: is a message you get: http://www.nextdayvideo.com/site_media/static/img/baltix1-1.png
<sevis_> it's when you're using initrd.gz , you should use initrd.lz :)
<CarlFK> ah, good catch
<CarlFK> wait..
<CarlFK> and i need to swap debian for ubuntu
<CarlFK> sevis_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<CarlFK> there is only gz.
<sevis_> use iso386
<sevis_> use is386
<sevis_> use i386
<sevis_> there :D
<sevis_> it's 32bit
<CarlFK> sevis_: is this what you get? http://www.nextdayvideo.com/site_media/static/img/temp/baltix2.png
<sevis_> nope
<sevis_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/75733943.jpg/
<sevis_> i get this
<CarlFK> (11:46:38 AM) sevis_: it's part of the ubuntu alternate 10.04 cd
<CarlFK> is that the alternate installer?
<sevis_> baltix linux desktop
<sevis_> ftp://ftp.akl.lt/Linux/Baltix/Baltix-Linux-Desktop-10.04.2rc3-2011-02.iso
<CarlFK> ah, that would be the URL i asked for.
<sevis_> (blush)
<sevis_> :D
<CarlFK> sevis_: I found vmlinux and initrd in ftp://ftp.akl.lt/Linux/Baltix/Server/seni-old/casper/
<CarlFK> can you find any others on that server ?
<sevis_> what files?
<sevis_> i have backups of all files needed
<CarlFK> I don't
<sevis_> i can send u
<CarlFK> can you find any others on that server ?
<sevis_> which ones exactly?
<CarlFK> sevis_: the netboot ones.  but that server isn't organized well, so it is hard to tell what is where.  so I'll try any you can find.
<sevis_> netboot files were from alternate cd
<sevis_> i'm uploading whright now
<sevis_> it'll take a while
<sevis_> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=URL6D201
<sevis_> here u go
<CarlFK> sevis_: what's the url I can wget ?
<sevis_> url of what? :S
<CarlFK> what are the md5sums of the 2 files?
<sevis_> md5sums? what's that? sorry..
<CarlFK> sevis_: like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613883/
<sevis_> don't know :S
<CarlFK> run that command.
<sevis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613885/
<sevis_> will you be tomorrow here?
<sevis_> i'm going offline till tomorrow..
<CarlFK> sevis_: where did this file come from: beaf59d44191c0e94e9233189719b786  initrd.gz
<sevis_> i don't remember well, but i guess that from baltix linux
<CarlFK> on the cd, is there a dir called netboot ?
<sevis_> nope
<sevis_> just on alternate
<CarlFK> what?
<sevis_> on ubuntu altenate 10.04 cd
<CarlFK> can we use that?
<CarlFK> yes.  what is the URL for that iso?
<sevis_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<CarlFK> I think I have seen that this needs to be localized: d-i partman/choose_partition select Finish partitioning and write changes to disk
<CarlFK> sevis_: what do you use for keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=us ?
<sevis_> layoutcode=lt
<CarlFK> "Method for toggling between natural and Latin mode" Alt-Shift
<CarlFK> any idea what the config is for that?
<CarlFK> keyboard-confiuration/toggle
<CarlFK> keyboard-configuration/toggle=Alt+Shift
<CarlFK> spelling helps
<sevis_> no idea :\
<CarlFK> keyboard works.  I need the text for "Finish partitioning and write changes to disk"
<cjwatson> finish
<sevis_> maybe this will help http://paste.ubuntu.com/613905/ ..
<CarlFK> finish - heh.  thanks.
<sevis_> any progress? :S
<CarlFK> yeah, I thinik you want the APPEND from https://gitorious.org/vms/vms/blobs/master/mk_natty_qcow.sh
<CarlFK> that scrip is doing an install, no prompts
<sevis_> so is there any way to do an install without prompts using ONLY *.seed?
<CarlFK> yes.  that script does it.
<sevis_> where should i put that script?
<CarlFK> well, and you need to boot the kernel.  that may be what you mean by ONLY
<CarlFK> in your home dir.  chmod u+x it, ./run it.  see what happens.
<CarlFK> except that finish didn't work...
<CarlFK> cjwatson: d-i partman/choose_partition select finish  ?
<CarlFK> I see "finish" here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-partman
<CarlFK> but when I changed language it didn't like that
<cjwatson> should work like that, but not going to check now ...
<CarlFK> once the install is done I can look it up with debconf-get-selections
<cjwatson> not necessarily helpful in the case of partman
<CarlFK> oh joy.
<cjwatson> it might give you *an* answer, but not always the one that should be preseeded
<cjwatson> partman is pretty much the primary example of something where debconf-get-selections is misleading
<CarlFK> http://www.nextdayvideo.com/site_media/static/img/temp/noapt1.png  Can't exec "aptitude": No such file or directory
<CarlFK> how did that happen?
<CarlFK> "root=/dev/rd/0 rw locale=lt_LT keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=lt console-setup/layoutcode=lt console-setup/ask_detect=false keyboard-configuration/toggle=Alt+Shift netcfg/get_hostname= apt-setup/proposed=true netcfg/get_hostname=qemu netcfg/get_domain= DEBCONF_DEBUG=5
<CarlFK> http://gitorious.org/vms/vms/blobs/raw/master/preseed_baltix.cfg
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz  (not a definitive)
<cjwatson> aptitude isn't installed by default any more - installer paths that use it are meant to install it
<cjwatson> oh, bleh, the security-updates path doesn't
<cjwatson> please file a bug on pkgsel
<CarlFK> will do
<cjwatson> so pkgsel/upgrade=true is probably broken then
<cjwatson> sorry
<CarlFK> yay, some good came out of this baltix thing
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-28
<CarlFK> Bug #789386
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 789386 in pkgsel "kgsel/upgrade=true is probably broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789386
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-29
<sevis_> hi
<sevis_> who could help me with preseeding? I need to automate the install of Baltix Linux. I have preseed file with earlier version (9.10 or 3.8) configuration, and some steps does not fit to latest version (10.04.2)
<sevis_> hi
<sevis_> who could help me with automated preseeding using automatic-ubiquity?
<sevis_> is there anyone, who could help me with it?
<CarlFK> how can I drop to a shell prompt in late_command ?  (what's the command to launch a shell, guessing busybox
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-21
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5476 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Fix handling of pipes to update-apt-cache.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5477 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/clock-setup-apply): Sync up scripts/clock-setup-apply with changes in clock-setup 0.110.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5478 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/debconffilter.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Only decode bytes read from debconf once we have a complete line
<CIA-62> ubiquity: (LP: #1001542).
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5479 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/debconffilter.py): Remove a couple of unused attributes.
<cjwatson> ^- added in r717 in February 2006, and AFAICS never used ...
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5480 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.1
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-22
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1692 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.4.0-3 kernels.
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1693 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu141
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1694 ubuntu/ (build/config/i386.cfg debian/changelog): Account for i386/generic-pae kernel flavour being renamed to generic.
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1695 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu142
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1696 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-62> debian-installer: Use generic flavour for i386/*-xen images, since virtual has been folded
<CIA-62> debian-installer: into generic.
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1697 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu143
<bdmurray> cjwatson: is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1000961/ what you are looking for with regards to CMDLINE_LINUX modifications?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: looks useful, thanks, although judging from that some of the problems are on other lines
<bdmurray> cjwatson: ?
<cjwatson> Not all of those lines are invalid ...
<bdmurray> cjwatson: oh, there is no relationship between validity and these modifications
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I just grabbed all the attachments from all the grub2 and plymouth bug repors
<bdmurray> and looked for CMDLINE_LINUX
<cjwatson> Well, OK, in that case, some of those files I suspect have been edited in other places for other reasons
<cjwatson> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX* isn't the only thing people might want to modify
<cjwatson> But it's certainly useful data to start with
<cjwatson> Mostly haphazard video tweaks, a smattering of other bits and pieces
<bdmurray> this is my favorite
<bdmurray> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1024x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap""
<cjwatson> yeah
<bdmurray> cjwatson: so maybe something like this?
<bdmurray> for i in $(find . -name EtcDefaultGrub.txt); do diff -Nrup /etc/default/grub $i; done | egrep '^\+' > diffs-etcdefaultgrub.txt
<cjwatson> Might still catch a few too many, but it's a start
<bdmurray> yes there are a lot of fine timeout changes in there
<cjwatson> Some of which are created automatically; the config file handling is wonky
<CIA-62> silo-installer: cjwatson * r267 ubuntu/debian/ (72 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.21
<CIA-62> silo-installer: cjwatson * r268 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu1
<infinity> cjwatson: *blink*... silo-installer?
<cjwatson> infinity: merging is brain-free, removal requires thought
<cjwatson> I tend to get into a rhythm where I just blast away at merges
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-23
<xnox> cjwatson: is this the mockups you were talking about?
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/44609/comments/19
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 44609 in ubiquity "RAID not implemented (use alternate CD instead)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/44609/comments/22
<xnox> from mpt w.r.t. RAID.
<cjwatson> I don't think I'd got round to looking at that myself, but yes, that's the kind of thing I was thinking of
<cjwatson> I'd like to see an evolutionary design based on the current manual partitioning list-based view, rather than one that requires rewriting that page with OS detection
<cjwatson> By way of scope pruning
<mpt> cjwatson, yes, that design is an extension to the redesigned partitioner, not designed with the current partitioner in mind
<cjwatson> (I don't think that would be a big change to that mockup, essentially just an extension of the button bar)
<cjwatson> The +/-/gear widget there is nice
<mpt> In <https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I/edit#heading=h.ac8e7d75e342> I described how the new design could be implemented a bit at a time
<mpt> Possibly RAID could be fit into that roadmap
<cjwatson> RAID is higher priority than the rest of it :-)
<cjwatson> But as I say, I think it's mostly independent of the rest of the design
<cjwatson> One thing that design doesn't really address is doing anything with the array devices
<cjwatson> Which becomes a much more significant matter when you add LVM into the mix
<mpt> Yes, I hadn't got to that part yet
<mpt> and mixing LVM and Raid made my head hurt
<cjwatson> It's the common case for RAID, I believe :)
<mpt> xnox, I didn't notice any discussion of Raid in the installer at UDS. Is there a blueprint about it?
<xnox> mpt: yes, an old one.
<cjwatson> I'd expect array devices and LVM logical volumes to broadly show up as disks
<cjwatson> in the LV case, non-partitionable ones, but they're still at the disk layer
<xnox> mpt: it was mostly hallroom discussions.
<xnox> mpt: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-ubiquity-lvm-luks
<xnox> cjwatson: show-up as disks & hide their components.
<mpt> ah, truly steganographic
<cjwatson> xnox: Ideally, yes
<mpt> ("use alternate CD instead")
<mpt> And now I understand why you're doing this now
<cjwatson> Although more grey out their components or something; you don't want bits of your disk to vanish because they're in use for RAID
<mpt> since Q won't have an alternate CD, aiui
<cjwatson> So there's a question of whether we want any kind of graphical representation of the relationship between disk-like devices; the design in /comments/22 just has a drop-down
<xnox> I was planning to draw a structured graph of a few possible cases & how to represent it conceptually, such that mpt ( ;-) ) can help with design decisions there
<mpt> xnox, if you need more UI design, please add work items for me
<cjwatson> mpt: Contingent on solving this problem
<mpt> ah, "Engage with design team on the UI"
<xnox> =))))
<cjwatson> We shouldn't drop the alternate CD until its principal needs are met by the desktop CD; this is the last major chunk
<xnox> cjwatson: can desktop CD boot into ubiquity-debconf? =))))
<cjwatson> Yes but no :-P
 * xnox action kill alternative cd instantly ;-)
<cjwatson> In more or less the same breath, Rick says "let's drop the alternate CD and rip out Python 2" and "let's keep the image working at all times"
<cjwatson> So I choose to interpret the former as goals that inform our implementation priorities, rather than as literal instructions to do those things right now
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> But it's clear it's a very high priority nonetheless (as xnox already knows)
<xnox> mpt: so I'm reading the Install process UX spec & get to the most juicy bit and it just says:
<xnox> This section is incomplete and doesn't yet make much sense.
<xnox> =(
<mpt> xnox, at the time I was doing that (last year), it was the lowest priority, because no engineering time was devoted to it
<xnox> ok
<cjwatson> Which is why I want to make sure we have something that's sufficiently small steps that it can solve this cluster of problems grafted onto the existing framework; by which time hopefully xnox will have built up enough experience to be able to help implement other redesigns
<mpt> ok
 * xnox wonders: I bet there are people who dual-boot windows with encrypted/raid/lvm =((((((
<cjwatson> It's fine, I think, for this to be a manual shows-you-everything kind of thing; after all, the immediate goal is parity with the alternate CD
<cjwatson> For now
<mpt> xnox, if you'd like me to help, one thing that would help is a screencast of using the alternate installer for Raid setup
<xnox> mpt: I was thinking screenshots -> slideshow.
<mpt> yep, that would work too
<xnox> It is really frame driven UI
<mpt> That way I can see what questions to ask
<xnox> with little 'progress bar' visuals here and there
 * xnox is working on that.
<xnox> cjwatson: do we care about ecryptfs swap ?
<cjwatson> The potted summary is that you select "Configure RAID" and it prompts you for RAID level, the partitions you want to make up the array (modulo some bugs where sometimes you need to explicitly create RAID partitions first), and the size you want those partitions to be
<cjwatson> And then you get a new entry in the main disks/partitions menu corresponding to the new array, which you can use as another partition
<cjwatson> xnox: Not at this time
<cjwatson> Similarly, you can select "Configure the Logical Volume Manager", and there's a submenu / assistant thing where you can create/delete/extend/reduce volume groups and create/delete logical volumes; whatever LVs you create show up as things you can put filesystems on
<cjwatson> And something broadly along those lines for encrypted volumes
<bdmurray> bug 970910 seems kind of strange to me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 970910 in man-db "package man-db 2.5.7-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/970910
<bdmurray> its about a package install failure on live media
<bdmurray> but there is a /target mount point
<bdmurray> Does ubiquity set that up or casper?
<cjwatson> ubiquity
<bdmurray> and in bug 887784 they mention installing
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 887784 in man-db "package man-db 2.5.7-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/887784
<cjwatson> could be trying to install something while ubiquity is running, which won't work; but the terminal log is essentially empty so it's hard to tell
<bdmurray> all the ones I've found are from lucid / maverick
<bdmurray> well since I have a list of bugs like this I guess I could duplicate them together
<floogy> Hi, I try to get a usb pendrive to boot the content of a mint live-dvd.iso copied to the ext4 partition of the stick. grub2 is installed, but I get the message "unable to open '/dev/zram0" and "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" I guess it will drop into busybox initrd later: No medium with a live system found, or sth similar
<floogy> /boot/grub/grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003754/
<floogy> Ah, It seems to boot now! two things: I had to add ignore_uuid and copy .disk to the usb key
<floogy> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2011-December/000887.html
<floogy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/492301/comments/17
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 492301 in usb-creator "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" [Medium,Fix released]
<floogy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47076/usb-boot-problems
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-24
<xnox> Bug #1003890
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1003890 in ubiquity "unittest FAIL: test_pages_fit_on_a_netbook (test_gtkui.TestFrontend)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003890
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5481 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: If ubiquity is started up in a non-UTF-8 locale, force it into C.UTF-8
<CIA-62> ubiquity: and fail immediately if that's unavailable (LP: #1003851).
<cjwatson> xnox: Ah, that tends to be somewhat environment-specific unfortunately
<cjwatson> xnox: I suspect you'll find it works in a clean chroot (e.g. an sbuild environment)
<cjwatson> xnox: Feel free to try to figure out exactly how to improve the test so that it works regardless; but it doesn't block builds and the like
<xnox> cjwatson: see bug, I had to create a symlink to '../pixmaps' to actually load the images -> calculate the real height of stuff -> fail the test
<xnox> i see if I can fail it in the sbuild as well ;-)
<cjwatson> Yes, pixmaps presence makes a difference
<xnox> but do we care about that test? cause 500 seems small
<cjwatson> Anyway, I tried to tackle that a while back and gave up, so I'm not going to try again, but don't let me stop you
<cjwatson> Yes, we care, we get bugs when it's violated.
<cjwatson> The test is there for a reason :-
<cjwatson> )
<xnox> ok
<cjwatson> It's a very bad user experience when people can't see the Next button
<CIA-62> ubiquity: evand * r5482 ubiquity/ (15 files in 9 dirs):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Remove migration-assistant following foundations-q-testing-
<CIA-62> ubiquity: migration-assistant. Thanks Dmitrijs Ledkovs!
<ev> ^ xnox thanks
<xnox> ev: ok =) that was quick review ;-)
<ev> I've landed it, but I'm still poking at it to be absolutely sure
<xnox> ev: I'm not sure if anything needs doing in ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py with respect to backing out, now that we do not have migration assistant
<ev> if you're referring to the comment on gtk_ui:set_page:1142, then it still applies
<ev> but I'll reword it
<xnox> ok
<CIA-62> ubiquity: evand * r5483 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Tidy up comment.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5484 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: KDE fails to round-trip strings containing U+FEFF ZERO WIDTH NO-BREAK
<CIA-62> ubiquity: SPACE, such as the translations of a few language names. Strip these
<CIA-62> ubiquity: from language name translations.
<xnox> How do you do RAID1 with UEFI. Is /efi a separate partition on both drives or can /efi be on top of RAID?
<cjwatson> I don't think the spec says.
<cjwatson> I'd say you need a GPT partition entry with the appropriate GUID on any drive the firmware might attempt to boot from.  (You can probably get away with it on only one.)
<xnox> (and if 'the one' is borked, I do want to boot of the other one =) that's the point of RAID1 right?!)
<cjwatson> Mm, except that if you use an actual RAID partition for it, I'd have thought you'd get the wrong GUID
<cjwatson> I don't remember how RAID on GPT works
<cjwatson> Clearly you *want* it on all, but it might take some hacking, not sure
 * xnox can't wait for quad housing to arrive to test this properly
<xnox> cause we do currently support UEFI installations from 12.04 media, afaik
<cjwatson> Easy enough to KVM up the GPT side of this to see what it looks like; you can probably do most of it without actual EFI firmware
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> You may find the partman-partitioning/default_label=gpt installer boot parameter helpful
<xnox> my machine is lvm2 on top of luks and as it turned out kvm disk IO is painfully slow this way.
<cjwatson> No separate non-luks/lvm partition?
<cjwatson> I do all my KVM stuff on an external USB disk; it's not exactly speedy but it's usable for installer testing
 * xnox is planning to reinstll to have some scratch non-luks space
 * xnox ... and UEFI/GPT
<tbrijeski> hi folks - can anyone tell me where ubiquity picks up its gtk3 theme from? On a non gtk3 desktop it is unreadable
<stgraber> tbrijeski: ubiquity gtk is only tested with ubuntu-artwork installed (which depends on light-themes and sets the required gsettings keys to make it the gtk3 thmee)
<stgraber> so ubiquity itself doesn't come with a gtk3 theme, though there are a few css overrides in the code itself that won't look good with anything but light-themes
<tbrijeski> I know it doesn't come with it but I have tried a few different thigns to get it to work but it isn't setting it
<tbrijeski> I have set the gtk-3.0 thjeme in /usr/share/themes/Default, /root/.config/gtk-3.0, the live user ~/.config/gtk-3.0 and it doesn't seem to help
<stgraber> installing ubuntu-artwork should do the trick unless you have another theme overriding gsettings
<xnox> ogra_: would you please look at bug 940025 =))))
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 940025 in debian-installer-netboot-images "[public] armadaxp net installer fails to properly encrypt disks (dm-crypt)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940025
<xnox> from comments it may be related to kernel settings / improprer console usage tty7
<xnox> cjwatson: ^^^ you might know something about it as well
<tbrijeski> stgraber - I'm running live now and figured it out - it will use a gtk3 theme as set by the live user but the theme has to have a gtk3 component in the theme directory so if the gtk2 desktop uses a gtk2 only theme it will look ugly.
<cjwatson> xnox: unlikely to have time today I'm afraid
<tbrijeski> i copied one of the gtk3 theme folders over into the selected gtk2 theme and made sure the index.theme reflected this theme.
<tbrijeski> stgraber - thanks just the same - I'll post it up on my forum for the remastersys users that have run into this. Have a great day!
<xnox> ogra_: bug 848782 as well?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848782 in flash-kernel "Serial console not enabled for passphrase prompt when using LUKS" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848782
<ogra_> xnox, i plan to actually update to a completely new flash-kernel, i'll look into these bugs afterwards in case they are still there
<xnox> ogra_: ok thank you. Hmm... the first bug
<xnox> in description says "use full disk - guided LVM"
<xnox> yet the log says: RAID, XFS, ext3, ext4 and mount/write errors.....
<xnox> unless partman is looping across the devices, I got confused as to why the log mentions those
<xnox> and I have asked the reported to retest on a clean drive
<roadmr> Hey folks! I'm using d-i partman/early_command string debconf-set partman-auto/disk /dev/sda but I get "debconf-set: not found" in the logs. What to use instead?
<roadmr> (my early_command is a bit more complex but the problem remains that debconf-set is not found - and I need to use some early_command magic, so I can't just d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda)
<xnox> roadmr: my guess is that debconf is optional dependency (?!) and not available yet. I might be very wrong though. wait for someone better to answer
<xnox> or try mailing list from the topic.
<roadmr> xnox: thanks :)
<roadmr> xnox: what baffles me is that the example preseed has something that does just that, but doesn't seem to work on ubiquity (works fine on d-i, though)
<xnox> roadmr that's interesting. can you pastebin what you are trying to do?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-25
<cjwatson> xnox: debconf is certainly not optional for anything remotely related to the installer; it's a core facility
<cjwatson> However, debconf-set is not part of debconf :-)
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5485 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-any): Install debconf-set from debian-installer-utils, useful for preseeding.
<xnox> cjwatson: aha =)
<xnox> mpt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/AdvancedPartitioningSchemes
<xnox> mpt: https://picasaweb.google.com/105922848292507689403/Beginning?authuser=0&feat=directlink
<xnox> mpt: https://picasaweb.google.com/105922848292507689403/SingleDiskStandardInstall?authuser=0&feat=directlink
<xnox> please note this is just the first slideshow: the beginning steps & typical full-disk install
<xnox> the screenshots do not always show every single click/tab, usually the default highlight is: "save option" (no, cancel, back, etc), simply the top option, rarely something useful (e.g. default to english keyboard).
<mpt> xnox, great, thanks. Will you be around in 3 hours? What time zone are you in?
<xnox> mpt: I am UK based. I will be around in 3 hours.
<xnox> mpt: I have a meeting at 15:00 UK time (GMT+1 right now?!)
<mpt> ok
<xnox> mpt: I still need to do slideshows for the other cases. Were the first two ok?
<xnox> as in would you still prefer video?
<mpt> xnox, I don't see Raid or LVM in either of those galleries
<mpt> xnox, yes, slideshows would be fine
<xnox> mpt: I have added 'guided lvm' & crypt slideshows to the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/AdvancedPartitioningSchemes
 * mpt wonders wtf "relidaving" means in "Relidaving gnupg..."
<xnox> RAID is still to do
<xnox> mpt: link to all galleries: https://picasaweb.google.com/105922848292507689403
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> xnox, have you met (or talked to) Dustin Kirkland?
<xnox> mpt: I know who he is. I have seen him at the UDS. I believe he is not aware who I am.
<mpt> xnox, I'm still reading this stuff, but meanwhile, bug 791885 and bug 817507 look like they might be duplicates.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 791885 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crash with RAID 0 array - grub could not install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791885
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 817507 in ubiquity "Grub-install fails on the RAID0 array" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817507
<xnox> ok thanks.
 * xnox is considering to rename wiki page to Ubiquity/ThisStuff =)
<mpt> "will not have swap or will use a swapfile"
<mpt> cjwatson, iirc there's been a long-standing to-do to switch from using a swap partition to a swap file by default. Is that right?
<xnox> mpt: yes, but it's not massive priority. The questions about hibernate/suspend are still not fully resolved, afaik.
<cjwatson> Indeed, it's something we'd eventually like to do to simplify partitioning; hopefully this LTS cycle but it's not scheduled for 12.10
<cjwatson> Given previous experience I'd not want to do it by default without explicit support time allocated from the kernel team
<xnox> cjwatson: alternative & server d-i cd's are build from debian-installer package, ubiquity or somewhere else?
<cjwatson> They contain objects from the debian-installer source package, but the ISO images themselves are built by a branch of debian-cd
<mpt> xnox, do you have handy a screenshot of the current advanced partitioning step, so I can design something that doesn't require the new overall design?
<xnox> cjwatson: ok.
<xnox> mpt: you mean ubiquity's advanced partitioning?
<mpt> xnox, yes
 * xnox had to reboot due to X.org crashing. sorry for the delay.
<xnox> mpt one moment
<xnox> mpt: https://picasaweb.google.com/105922848292507689403/Ubiquity?authuser=0&feat=directlink
<xnox> there are a few
<mpt> eugh, there's something gone strange with that "Install this third-party software" checkbox
<xnox> mpt: I think you need to allow 'download updates' before that one becomes active
<xnox> no
<xnox> you don't have to
<xnox> it's simply 'gone ugly in a VM'
<mpt> xnox, looks like a few of those dialogs have coped badly with being ported to GTK3
<mpt> "Create a new partition" in particular
<mpt> and "Create a new empty partition on this device?"
<mpt> +table
<xnox> mpt: =/ this is precise release image, not quantal's gtk3
<xnox> in a VM
<mpt> odd
<xnox> I will try bare-metal boot and take screenshots again to check the quality
<mpt> xnox, no, Ubiquity in 12.04 uses GTK3
<xnox> oh ok.
 * xnox was thinking about python3 (sorry) which is being ported in quantal
 * xnox it must be friday
<mpt> xnox, which varieties of Raid does the alternate installer currently allow?
<xnox> mpt: I remember that cjwatson was saying something along the lines, that it should be possible to ctrl+click on devices and then "combine" them into RAID/LVM or convert it into encrypted volume.
<cjwatson> Choices: RAID0, RAID1, RAID5, RAID6, RAID10
<xnox> mpt: let me check, I think 0, 1, 5, 6. Plus it allows nesting raids to do 1+0 and 0+1.
<mpt> My notes say "RAID 0 isn't really RAID at all, but a close alternative to LVM (bug 43453), though it is possible to run one on top of the other."
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 43453 in ubiquity "live cd partitioner doesn't understand lvm properly" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43453
<mpt> Does that match your understanding?
<cjwatson> It's not redundant, but it's also not best understood as an alternative to LVM
<mpt> In what situations would you choose one or the other?
<cjwatson> It's a method of aggregating multiple block devices into one by alternating blocks among the disks
<cjwatson> You might use RAID0 if you just want a very low-performance-impact way to aggregate a bunch of disks together
<mpt> So is LVM slower than RAID0?
<cjwatson> Let me finish :)
<mpt> sorry
<cjwatson> What you get out of it is effectively a single partition whose size is the sum of all the components; but it still roughly behaves as a simple traditional partition
<cjwatson> LVM is more a swiss army knife approach: you feed it a load of physical volumes (partitions) and it lets you create logical volumes on top without having to care very much about which disks they happen to live on; if for example you later need to replace a disk, you can say to LVM "please move all my data off this disk I'm about to remove" and then swap in a new one
<cjwatson> I don't think there's a major performance difference, but RAID0 is very much simpler
<mpt> xnox, no RAID 10?
<cjwatson> RAID10 is there, I was quoting the code above
<xnox> RAID 10 is same as RAID 1+0. FIrst you create RAID 1 from 2 disks (I) then another RAID1 from another 2 disks (II). Then assemble both I & II into RAID0.
<xnox> (4 disks in total)
 * xnox stacking like a matroshka doll ...
<xnox> similarly you can do reverse, e.g. RAID 0+1 when you do it the other way around =)
<cjwatson> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID_0 has some example applications
<cjwatson> I do think it's kind of niche, but mostly it's there because there's not much cognitive difference between four choices and five, and it is something people occasionally ask for so I don't think it's worth the rather minor optimisation of removing it and making those people either redesign their workflow or go and assemble arrays by hand
<mpt> thanks cjwatson
<mpt> xnox, if you want something to do right now, I suggest choosing which thing you want to add first: (a) LVM, (b) RAID 0, (c) other RAID types. Then add a button at the bottom right of the partition table, for now labelled (a) "LVM Setup…", (b) "RAID 0 Setup…", or (c) "RAID Setup…", that opens an intro dialog.
<mpt> xnox, then on Wednesday I'll finish the design of the intro dialog.
<xnox> (a) LUKS (crypt)
<xnox> (b) LVM
<mpt> I was leaving out LUKS until you've talked with Dustin :-)
<mpt> because he's been working on full-disk encryption, and I don't know whether it's the same kind
<xnox> no it's not the same
<mpt> and it would be annoying if we ended up with two kinds of full-disk encryption, neither of which you could switch to after installation
<cjwatson> I think it'd be crazy to do full-disk encryption other than via cryptsetup
<cjwatson> (i.e. LUKS)
<cjwatson> No idea why Dustin wants to reinvent that wheel in a slightly different shape
 * xnox away on a call
<ev> any objections to a ubiquity upload?
<cjwatson> None from me, was mostly holding off in case you had more to do with m-a
<ev> nope
<ev> sorting that now then
<cjwatson> fixes one critical so we definitely should
<cjwatson> ta
<CIA-62> ubiquity: evand * r5486 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-62> ubiquity: 1.122ubuntu8, flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu43.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: evand * r5487 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.2
<bdmurray> cjwatson: is it possible there was a bug in /etc/default/grub handling? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/995555/comments/3
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995555 in ubuntu-meta "package ubuntu-standard 1.267 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Low,Fix committed]
<bdmurray> cjwatson: for CMDLINE_LINUX=" quiet splash"  e.g. with a space in the beginning?
<cjwatson> Well, that isn't actually a bug
<cjwatson> I mean, having the space there
<cjwatson> Oh, but you mean if that's what the file is like on the way in?
<roadmr> Hi again :) What should I use in a preseed's partman/early_command on Ubiquity in lieu of debconf-set? <- this doesn't seem to work on Ubiquity, only d-i
<cjwatson> I fixed that in ubiquity 2.11.2.  You had quit IRC so I couldn't tell you at the time.
<cjwatson> However, you can use this instead:
<roadmr> cjwatson: oh! damn time zone differences :/
<cjwatson> . /usr/share/debconf/confmodule; db_set partman-auto/disk /dev/sda
<cjwatson> If that's part of a longer script, make sure that ". /usr/share/debconf/confmodule" is the very first thing in the script
<roadmr> cjwatson: yes, it's a small script, I'll do that
<roadmr> cjwatson: this solution is what we'll use probably, since we need it to work in older releases, so the 2.11.2 fix may not be available on those :9
<cjwatson> Sure
<roadmr> cjwatson: thanks :) as usual
<cjwatson> bdmurray: Certainly there are multiple known bugs in /etc/default/grub handling anyway; it's a mess
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-27
<ev> so dh v9 tries to execute .maintscript files if they're +x. Bug or the packager should know better?
<xnox> ev: packager should know better, it's documented behaviour.
<ev> this whole needing a separate degree to distribute an application thing will never catch on :)
<antarus> thats just what developers who don't understand how complex packaging is would say ;p
<ev> it doesn't need to be complex
<ev> it shouldn't be complex
<antarus> heh
<antarus> I agree the interfaces are poor
<antarus> but it is inherently complex
<ev> but yes, the complexity is baked in. "Hey, here's a root shell. Have fun!"
<ev> indeed
<antarus> you could say the same thing about most programming though ;p
<ev> sure - but programming is hard enough. Lets not layer complexity on top of that :)
<antarus> (if you are distributing a simple applicatoin I would argue that packaging is fairly trivial)
<antarus> at work you can basically in your 'makefile' just write "builddeb(name, version, release, owner, depends=[foo, bar,baz])
<antarus> and the system will build you a deb of your code
<antarus> now you can't do anything complex with it (conffiles, alternatives, etc..)
<antarus> because its hard to make a simple interface for that ;p
<xnox> ev: imho it's better than a single monolithic file with pseudo shell functions and requirement to explicitely list every single file & folder that will be 'owned' by the package... (rpm)
<antarus> real packages use ebuilds anyway
<antarus> ;p
<silvos> hi, are you talking about how simple (or not) building ubiquity or just packaging? (having problem to compile and run it here) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009633/
<silvos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009648/  config.log
<xnox> silvos: ./debian/rules update-local
<xnox> silvos: fakeroot ./debian/rules binary
<xnox> done
 * xnox ubiquity is a non-standard package, because it includes bits and pieces of other packages
<silvos> thanks xnox
<silvos> I thinks its fails again, I changed value in .po to be sure, and when I run ubiquity its runs ubiquity from the apt-get install one with old .po value.
<silvos> I feel I don't understannd every thing
<cm-t> Hi
<cm-t> I followed same as silvos but I fail to run ubiquity, and I don't find many information on compiling it.
<silvos> I might forgot some step, is there a wiki page or something like that explainning the compilation ?
<xnox> silvos: after fakeroot ./debian/rules binary
<xnox> $ sudo dpkg -i ../*.deb
<xnox> to install newly compiled ubiquity
<xnox> then run it.
<silvos> well, I don't have .deb because of error, I'm trying to understand them
<silvos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009761/  if ever
<xnox> silvos: did you run: fakeroot ./debian/rules binary
<xnox> or just ./debia/rules build
<xnox> ?
<xnox> binary will give you actuall debs to install
<silvos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009761/  is the result of    fakeroot ./debian/rules binary >> bin.txt
<silvos> hum
<silvos> i should use the error output
<xnox> yes, please. that does look incomplete
<xnox> lp:ubiquity currently can only be build on quantal, because it has been ported to python3 and a couple of dependenies are not in precise
<xnox> if you want precise's ubiquity get it with $ apt-get source ubiquity
<xnox> or there should be a precise branch.
<cm-t> oh
<silvos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009777/
<silvos> ( fakeroot ./debian/rules binary &> bin.txt )
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1698 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/gtk-common debian/changelog): ttf-freefont-udeb was renamed to fonts-freefont-udeb.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-20
<tjaalton> ev, xnox: I was debugging an issue with ubiquity last friday, it doesn't recognize uefi-installation of win8 here, so can't resize the disks to make room for saucy
<tjaalton> so was wondering you might have a clue of what's missing?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: 'WINOSDATA=true os-prober' doesn't return anything here, so I guess os-prober still needs some fixing. dunno if this is used strictly for migration-assistant only, and not partman on ubiquity..
<tjaalton> right, it's the check for /sys/firmware/efi in 20microsoft, which makes it skip the rest, so m-a doesn't work on uefi systems at all
<tjaalton> adding a condition for '&& [ ! -n "$WINOSDATA" ] seems to work
<cjwatson> It's certainly not about m-a, since that's been removed
<cjwatson> (Mostly; there may be a few pieces left)
<tjaalton> oh
<cjwatson> The only reference I see to WINOSDATA in ubiquity is AFAICS vestigial
<tjaalton> so maybe the WINOSDATA-stuff in os-prober can be dropped now
<cjwatson> But I don't see WINOSDATA in migration-assistant either ...
<tjaalton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/772470
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 772470 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "os-prober doesn't detect Windows partition but the recovery partition instead" [High,Fix released]
<tjaalton> that's where it was added
<cjwatson> That wasn't (just) for migration-assistant
<tjaalton> right
<cjwatson> ubiquity needs to know where the Windows partition is so that it can display it appropriately in the simplified partitioning dialogs
<tjaalton> looks to me it should just blindly go through ntfs partitions?
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> Fixing.  Is there a bug# for this?
<tjaalton> no, I could create one
<cjwatson> No, don't worry
<cjwatson> Just for the changelog if there already was one
<tjaalton> right
<cjwatson> Uploaded
<cjwatson> Now, I wonder where the client code setting WINOSDATA went
<tjaalton> this was the removal of the diff?
<cjwatson> ?
<tjaalton> what got uploaded
<tjaalton> I lost track :)
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683444/
<tjaalton> oh that
<tjaalton> could've merged 1.16 too ;)
<tjaalton> er, 1.60
<cjwatson> meh, will do later
<cjwatson> This way I get touched-it-last back and don't have to ask anyone ;-)
<tjaalton> heh, true
<cjwatson> Hm, it does seem that WINOSDATA was only ever added for migration-assistant, though
<cjwatson> Maybe ubiquity is supposed to do it some other way
<cjwatson> stgraber: ^- Honestly I am hopelessly confused at this point.  Do you remember how any of this works?
<stgraber> cjwatson: so looking at the uploads I did around the same time as os-prober back in precise, I think that env variable was only ever used by migration-assistant
<stgraber> there apparently was also a change to ubiquity to have it use a different cache of os-prober results when called by m-a then when called from the partitioning step
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-21
<mpt> xnox!
<xnox> mpt: hola =)
<mpt> xnox, we should talk about language selection in the installer
<xnox> saw your email, but didn't do anything with ubiquity just yet.
<mpt> sometime but not right now
<xnox> mpt: sure. Yeah, I have a few things to catch up on ;-)
<mpt> 90 minutes from now?
<xnox> mpt: ack.
<Pbas1> Hi, I need help to finalize my install CD of ... Ubuntu/lucid with a custom installer with kernel 3: I generate the initrd.gz/vmlinuz and put in the ubuntu-server CD but my install stop after the network configuration (it is not a core dump but a return to main menu installer without partionning entry etc..), any ideas? thxs
<cjwatson> Pbas1: That sounds like about the point when the installer's trying to fetch more components of itself, so I suspect you either haven't supplied matching kernel module udebs, or you've generated the Packages file etc. wrongly
<Pbas1> No my installer find my udebs files. In fact, this is done before the network configuration.
<Pbas1> I read this http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2006/debconf6/slides/Debian_installer_workshop-Frans_Pop/paper/index.html#id2534366 and I think the "stage 4" doesn't start. I don't know why.
<cjwatson> Can you extract the installer syslog and post it on a pastebin?
<Pbas1> I will try
<mpt> xnox, so, I mailed you about separating out the language from the Try/Install as suggested by Christina
<mpt> xnox, but then I remembered, wasn't there some issue about the language selection being redundant altogether? Because you already choose language when Ubuntu starts up, or something.
<xnox> mpt: yeah. (from my point of view anyway). We can start in three modes: greeter (need to select language and/or install-vs-try, if try - installer will be launched again later with no choices needed any more)
<xnox> install-only (need to select language only)
<xnox> try-only (not sure if possible, but will need to select language only)
<xnox> one can also pre-select correct language during boot menu.
<xnox> for consistency though, one may always want to present a choice of language / change of language. As we have complete translations of the installer, but may have incomplete language packs during try-ubuntu.
<cjwatson> We never wanted to rely on the boot menu language chooser
<cjwatson> And indeed in our current configuration users only see it at all if they press a key to interrupt boot
<cjwatson> I wouldn't recommend regarding ubiquity's language selector as redundant
<Pbas1> cjwatson: here my syslog: http://pastebin.com/csfYfE0S
<xnox> cjwatson: sure, but is there a need to show ubiquity's langauge selector twice? in the greeter -> try ubuntu -> install ubuntu run -> lang selector shown again.
<xnox> then again it's not the default way to install ubuntu, and we don't know how many people go down that route.
<cjwatson> xnox: no
<cjwatson> Pbas1: Hmm.  Nothing obvious, but I still suspect a problem with the Packages files since those supply the data that control how the next menu item is selected.  Can you share the image?
<Pbas1> initrd or vmlinuz?
<cjwatson> The image.  The whole thing
<Pbas1> iso file?
<cjwatson> Right
<cjwatson> Did you modify anything about it other than the initrd.gz and vmlinuz?
<Pbas1> yes I add some deb packages, I will remove them and share iso file then.
<cjwatson> Hmm, lucid with 3.0.0.  That's brave.
<cjwatson> You'll find some bits of userspace failing because they don't like the version, I expect.
<cjwatson> (Since I distinctly recall fixing some of those when we switched to 3.x.)
<Pbas1> Yes but we must use this version because we depend on another packages
<Pbas1> the net install work like a charm with 3.0 kernel anyway
<cjwatson> I think libc6.preinst got fixed in an update, but e.g. I wonder if the fix for http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=633015 was ever backported
<ubot2> Debian bug 633015 in python2.7 "when built on Linux 3.0, sys.platform = "linux3" causes multiple problems" [Important,Fixed]
<cjwatson> A bunch of stuff will certainly fail to build if you ever have cause to build locally
<cjwatson> I don't think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ipsec-tools/+bug/877891 was ever backported
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 877891 in ipsec-tools (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Racoon fails to load the crypto modules" [High,Fix released]
<cjwatson> That kind of thing
<Pbas1> I'm loading my libc6-udeb in initrd.
<Pbas1> I will share iso file this afternoom (lunch time :-) ) thxs
<mpt> xnox, sorry, I got a little distracted by that update check discussion
<mpt> xnox, so do we assume that if you want to install in a particular language, you will choose that language at the login screen before you even get to the installer?
<xnox> mpt: login screen - the first thing one sees once the CD is fully booted?
<xnox> (usually refered to as the greeter screen)
 * xnox looks up my screenshots.
<xnox> mpt: https://picasaweb.google.com/105922848292507689403/1210TryUbuntu?noredirect=1 in this slide "Try ubuntu" is selected at image 4.
<xnox> then installer is launched again and language selection / release notes are shown again.
<xnox> imho it should show something like "(ubuntu logo) welcome" or go straight into prepare checkboxes.
<xnox> (note the sequence is shortened after image 6)
 * xnox goes to read the spec change.
<xnox> mpt: your changes looks good at http://goo.gl/btgHH
<xnox> "The hidden options on the welcome page, such as the changing of text when in OEM install mode, will be cleaned up and properly aligned under the install option." Why not separate "OEM page" just for that option & explanation text?
<xnox> "The 'update the installer' emergency option will be surrounded in a frame and anchored to the bottom of the page, to avoid it appearing as part of the install option."
<xnox> ok but that brings the question of if / where do we show a link to release notes?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-22
<mattcen> Hi all. I'm trying to preseed a Lucid d-i install. If my disk isn't partitioned correctly, I get prompted: "Partition Disks" "...The partition tables of the following devices are changed:" ... "Write the changes to disks and configure LVM?" "Yes/No".
<mattcen> Nothing I've tried will preseed the answer to this question. I've tried partman-lvm/confirm, partman-lvm/confirm-nooverwrite, but neither works. Is this a bug, and if not, what option name do I need?
<GrueMaster> mattcen: My (dated) preseed shows:  partman-auto/method string lvm  partman-lvm/confirm boolean true and several parts there after for the actual partition layout.
<GrueMaster> Granted, I haven't used it since pre 12.04 release.
<mattcen> GrueMaster: Thanks, I'll try that tomorrow after sleep :)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-23
<maxb> Hello, can anyone suggest further reading after https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation for more details?
<mattcen> GrueMaster: Thanks for your input earlier, but unfortunately my preseed already has the two lines you suggested. Back to square one.
<mattcen> maxb: Assuming you read the debian-installer preseed guide, I'd imagine that'd be all you need? I don't use ubiquity so can't be of any further help.
<maxb> The wiki page is a little thin on the details. I guess I can always go read the ubiquity source code
<xnox> maxb: well, we embed d-i, so some d-i things work. But most plugins, self-evidently in the source code read values from debconf.
<xnox> maxb, what are you after?
<maxb> Well, apt sources.list customizations first
<maxb> I could just go straight to the source code, I just wanted to double check there wasn't any more detailed documentation first
<xnox> maxb: there is this: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apb.html.en but note that some things are not done via d-i, but re-implemented/adjusted to use squashfs installation.
<xnox> maxb: these should work https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/installation-guide/i386/apbs04.html#preseed-apt
<maxb> Yeah, I've worked with d-i preseeding before, it's the differences from that that I'm most interested in
<xnox> maxb: well see configure_apt in scripts/plugininstall.py & there are also target_hooks that can be run.
<maxb> ok, thanks for the pointer
<Peace-> guys i have disabled secure boot uefi and i have activated legacy boot
<Peace-> i was doing the partitions
<Peace-> and i got
<Peace-> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/23/plasma-desktopaL6776.png
<Peace-> so now what should i do? without ruin windows stuff
<cjwatson> Create that separate partition
<Peace-> ok i will try
<cjwatson> The dialog is obscuring enough of your partition table that I can't see whether you have space for it without resizing/deleting something else
<Peace-> ok new screenshot
<peace-vaio> cjwatson: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/23/plasma-desktopOG6776.png
<cjwatson> Yeah, you'll have to resize something to make room
<peace-vaio> ok
<cjwatson> As the dialog says, it only needs to be 1MB
<cjwatson> Well, you might be able to squeeze it in between sda10 and sda7
<Peace-> cjwatson: but i need to use ext4 ? point of mount ?
<cjwatson> I forget exactly how the KDE frontend displays it, but hopefully you'll see a "Use as" dropdown with "Reserved BIOS boot area" as one of the options, as per the dialog
<cjwatson> No, follow the instructions on screen :)
<cjwatson> Don't make things up
<cjwatson> "Reserved BIOS boot area"
<cjwatson> If it doesn't say that (which would be a bug), look for "bios_grub"
<Peace-> ok ok i found
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> cjwatson: thank you very much
<cjwatson> np
<Peace-> cjwatson: btw if i have uefi disabled windows doesnt' boot
<Peace-> i hope that grub will fix that for me :D
<cjwatson> you can't just rip uefi out from under Windows 8 and expect it to work
<cjwatson> grub can't fix that for you
<Peace-> xD
<cjwatson> (never mind that grub in raring has some problems chain-loading Windows 8 in uefi mode, but that's a different matter ...)
<Peace-> so i need to enable it to choose windows ?
<cjwatson> yes
<Peace-> oh ok
<cjwatson> assuming it's Windows 8 anyway
<cjwatson> but it probably is on a UEFI machine
<Peace-> i asked just to know cuz windows 8 is a crap system
<Peace-> i don't think i will boot to windows so often
<cjwatson> you seem to have made some trouble for yourself by disabling uefi entirely.  why not just disable the secure boot part, assuming that was the bit that really bothered you?
<cjwatson> (though it's probably more trouble now to go back and redo it ...)
<Peace-> cjwatson: i was trying to boot insto kubuntu
<cjwatson> note that there are systems that have trouble booting OSes from GPT in BIOS mode - hopefully yours isn't one, but they do exist; the ones I've seen can still boot but just won't do it automatically
<cjwatson> ah, granted, we still need to fix Kubuntu for UEFI.  saucy might be happier there, needs testing
<Peace-> so it didn't work with uefi , disabled via bios => switched to usb legacy somethin like that and it worked
<cjwatson> this came up at UDS.  it's a little mysterious why it failed; as far as I can see the only thing missing for Kubuntu was the signed kernel
<Peace-> cjwatson: anyway  i did 4 restoring dvd for windows ...
<cjwatson> but that isn't supposed to be a failure
<maxb> I've been attempting to use qemu to test an ubiquity installation, but it seems like qemu's SDL display doesn't want to display the graphical environment. Is this a known issue?
<xnox> maxb: try a different graphics? -vga should work correctly.
<maxb> "-vga std" /
<maxb> "-vga std" ?
<maxb> Done of the documented -vga options seem to work.
<maxb> It works through the syslinux part of the boot, but as soon as it tries to boot linux, I just end up with an unresponsive console with a cursor flashing. If I wait a bit, the window resizes, but it still displays just a text mode cursor
<maxb> I suppose VNC might work, though that requires running a separate client - more difficult to launch from a script
<GrueMaster> mattcen: Morning.  I'll look and see what I can come up with.  One thing you can do is do a manual install, then get the d-i settings used from a d-i dump, although it is quite ugly.  Lot of extra "stuff".
<GrueMaster> Although someone with inside knowledge (aka cjwatson) might know more and have better answers.
<cjwatson> Pbas1: Hm, this really isn't very clear ...
<cjwatson> Looks like netcfg is exiting non-zero for some reason, but I'll have to insert a bit more instrumentation to see why
<Pbas1> K thxs a lot (I spend 2 week to try to resolve that ... without success).
<Pbas1> but the install cd must working because I generate a correct one but ... I can't remember how
<Pbas1> as soon  I generate Packages.gz and Release it doesn't work anymore.
<cjwatson> Yeah, I'm still looking
<cjwatson> Certainly doesn't seem to be doing much at the load-cdrom stage, which is suspicious
<cjwatson> Pbas1: You seem to be missing a bunch of the stuff I'd expect to be here; for example you have no bootstrap-base package listed
<cjwatson> Oh
<Pbas1> debootstrap?
<cjwatson> Yes, you have completely fouled this up I'm afraid :-)
<cjwatson> /dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages* lists a load of installer modules (*.udeb)
<cjwatson> All the *.udeb entries must be in /dists/lucid/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages*
<cjwatson> So you need to look at why whatever you did to regenerate the Packages files got that wrong
<cjwatson> The way it is, basically half the installer's brain is missing
<Pbas1> My iso contain /cdrom/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap-udeb_1.0.20ubuntu1.4_all.udeb like the ubuntu server CD
<Pbas1> and I see udeb file in Package*
<ogra_> in /dists/lucid/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/  ? or in dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/ ?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> you want the former
<ogra_> (or d-i does)
<Pbas1> both
<Pbas1> I agree :-)
<cjwatson> Pbas1: The contents of pool/ are not what I'm talking about
<cjwatson> Pbas1: You have some udebs referenced in /dists/lucid/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages, but not all.  I don't know why.
<cjwatson> Pbas1: A lot of important ones are in dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages instead.
<cjwatson> Pbas1: And that's your problem.
<Pbas1> Ok then I can try to correct with apt-ftparchive from the top level of pool
<cjwatson> Happy to look at your apt-ftparchive configuration.
<cjwatson> If you run it with the same configuration a second time it'll presumably still just get it wrong in the same way.
<Pbas1> yes but my packages* will list all my udeb (my kernel 3 udeb and the old one)
<Pbas1> I don't use override option with apt-ftparchive I just lanch this command:
<Pbas1> apt-ftparchive packages ./pool/main/ |gzip > dists/stable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Pbas1> apt-ftparchive packages ./pool/main/debian-installer/ |gzip > dists/stable/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's completely wrong.
<Pbas1> no surprise
<cjwatson> There's no need to put your udebs in their own directory in the pool, and you've confused yourself badly by doing so.
<Pbas1> I separate the installer kernel3'udeb files that I generate.
<cjwatson> I understand what you've done, but my point stands.
<Pbas1> I will copy all my udeb in pool/main then
<cjwatson> I don't think it's possible to do this correctly with apt-ftparchive's "packages" subcommand.
<cjwatson> Or, well, you could but you'd have to filter the resulting files afterwards.
<cjwatson> Better to set up a configuration file and use "apt-ftparchive generate".
<cjwatson> Then you can use Packages::Extensions entries in the appropriate sections to select .debs or .udebs.
<Pbas1> I tried this option but I failed with override option (that I don't understand)
<cjwatson> It could use examples, really.  Let me try to write you something more correct
<Pbas1> Thxs I tried without success with this doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization#Building_the_repository_with_apt-ftparchive
<cjwatson> Yeah, that was what I was about to recommend, actually.  Please tell me *specifically* (with a transcript) what went wrong when you tried that
<Pbas1> the result was wrong :-( : the same thing =< the installer stop after the network config.
<Pbas1> the override file didn't contain 3.0 kernel ref anyway
<cjwatson> Shouldn't need to
<cjwatson> Can you please prepare a set of configuration files according to that doc, and send me a tarball of them?  What you're trying to do here is get me to the point where I can reproduce your problem.
<cjwatson> Because I'll probably be able to find a small tweak that *does* work.
<cjwatson> But it would take me quite a while to write it all from scratch, and it sounds like you've tried most of it already ...
<Pbas1> yes but I deleted that: my forge is a virtual machine...
<Pbas1> but I can begin that again.
<cjwatson> Thanks.  The configuration files in that doc look roughly right to me, and they'd be where I'd begin to save time in any case
<cjwatson> There are various subtle issues that can arise from leaving out the override files for things in our archive (although as I say they shouldn't make much difference for the kernel .udebs you're adding), so I wouldn't like to write something that omits them.
<Pbas1> all my new udeb are in pool/main/debian-installer/
<cjwatson> Irrelevant
<cjwatson> The structure of the pool is not supposed to matter
<cjwatson> Not at this level, anyway
<cjwatson> It only matters because of the particular apt-ftparchive commands you're using - which are problematic in any event, so it's better to come up with something correct
<cjwatson> Like I say, I'm happy to help given a starting point, just don't have time to prepare the entire thing from scratch
<Pbas1> I didn't know if there are predefined structure
<Pbas1> K I will prepare a nice tarball
<cjwatson> The dists tree has structure that matters, but in general pool is only supposed to be inspected by way of the Filename references in Packages/Sources files
<maxb> Is it possible to disable the initial "press a key" boot screen with the (choices) = (keyboard) icon, and go straight to the syslinux menu? (perhaps by changing syslinux.cfg?)
<cjwatson> That's governed by the hidden-timeout setting in gfxboot.cfg
<maxb> thanks :-)
<maxb> Hrm, I'm trying to enable oem-config by preseeding oem-config/enable to true, and it *is* causing the installer to mention OEM mode in the window title, but it's not actually leaving the new system set up for booting into the temporary OEM user
<cjwatson> Today's image?
<maxb> cjwatson: raring release
<maxb> So my problem with oem-config seems to have been that I confused it by preseeding a user name
<maxb> Except without preseeding a user name, I seem to be unable to convince it to skip displaying that page of the installer prompts
<maxb> Hrm. It seems if I preseed them to the same values oem-config-udeb sets anyway, it skips the page
<maxb> Argh. It looks like a side effect of bug 1167622 is that raring installation media is not reliably usable for EFI installations
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1167622 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot change EFI variables using efibootmgr (raring regression)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167622
<maxb> Is there any Ubiquity way to install extra packages? An analogue to pkgsel/include ?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-24
<mattcen> GrueMaster: Yeah, that's what I tried, and grepping for lvm in that didn't yeild anything that jumped out at me. What I will do is try specifying the entire file to see if that preseeds it correctly. If not even that works, I'll assume it's a bug.
<xnox> maxb: pkgsel is not run, so no. use success_command....
<gnuoy> xnox, I'm currently looking to move geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com to be a juju managed service
<gnuoy> as part of the testing we are running the import script from ubuntu-geonames
<gnuoy> and it's failing because we have no admin1Codes.txt no longer exists on the geonames site
<xnox> I see.
<gnuoy> at the moment I'm stuck because I can't the file from geonames but I believe the data is still needed
<xnox> gnuoy: i probably should a test in jenkins to try doing bootstrap, cause this is not the first time geonames changes structure without us noticing in a timely fashion.
<xnox> gnuoy: admin1 shouldn't be that necessory, all it provides is regional districts/authorities. E.g. a mapping "London -> Greater London" which most of the time is redundant & many large locations were missing it.
<xnox> gnuoy: I guess I should code up, to make the import succeed again.
<xnox> gnuoy: in the mean time, can you continue using the sql-dump from the currently running in-production service?
<xnox> (or like do something else? I'll ping you once I fix it up)
<gnuoy> xnox, thanks. I'll proceed with writing the charm without that table but obviously I'm not going to cut over before we've done testing on the juju env. I have some other fixes to the installer and I'll propose a mp when I'm done
<xnox> ok, cool. thanks a lot.
<gnuoy> np
<xnox> gnuoy: since revision 17 from 2012-08-23 lp:ubuntu-geonames correctly is using admin1CodesASCII.txt and completes the import. And I have just re-run the whole import-geonames.sh and it works correctly.
<xnox> gnuoy: are you using the latest revision 20 from lp:ubuntu-geonames ?
<xnox> can you show me the errors you are getting?
<gnuoy> xnox, it successfully grabbed admin1CodesASCII.txt from the geonames site ?
<xnox> yes.
<xnox> 2013-05-24 10:59:43 (649 KB/s) - ‘admin1CodesASCII.txt’ saved [143218/143218]
<gnuoy> ok, I must being doing something cranky, let me check
<gnuoy> xnox, I seem to have a an old copy. I'm really sorry to waste your time, let me test again
<xnox> gnuoy: to be honest, I'm glad it worked from the tip of the branch =)))) means no need to poke & trying to work out a new way geonames decided to print their tables. I wish they just published sql dumps to be honest.
<gnuoy> xnox, I saw https://pastebin.canonical.com/91594/ . Easy fix to extend the column on the table create but it's odd you didn't see it
<gnuoy> ( also https://pastebin.canonical.com/91595/ )
<xnox> gnuoy: strange. =) also paste.ubuntu.com =)))) canonical one is not public.
<gnuoy> xnox, urgh, sorry, good point
<xnox> gnuoy: I do remember that we did bump the size of that field  because of UAE before. But my current schema here is 10 000. I wonder if there are some other settings in my database that do something else instead of erroring out though.
<xnox> I am on saucy, so my postgresql might be newer (might not) & it's a very development postgresql cluster here, who knows what parameters I set on it ;-)
<gnuoy> (anyone following along http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696557/)
<xnox> gnuoy: calculate / bump the column sizes to fit your data & just do a merge proposal for lp:ubuntu-geonames.
<gnuoy> will do
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-25
<NCommander> What is the easiest way to get d-i to pull udebs from a second location (I need it to pull base-installer/libd-i/flash-kernel from a third-party repo)
<infinity> NCommander: Just build them into your d-i image by tossing them in build/localudebs
<infinity> NCommander: (Alternately, one could mangle sources.list at runtime, or aim the installation at a full mirror with those udebs updated)
<NCommander> infinity, thanks. I figured that might be my best bet, but I wasn't sure.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-26
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1040557
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1040557 in linux (Ubuntu) "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Fix committed]
<CarlFK> I have a samsung laptop that needs to go back anyway, so I can try to brick it to test fixes
<CarlFK> I have read that report for about 20 min, couldn't find any definitive "this will brick" steps
<CarlFK> anyone have something they would like me to try?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-19
<infinity> Wow, I managed to fail d-i on 4 arches for 3 different reasons.  This has to be a new record.
<xnox> \o/
<ogra_> thats what you get when working on maple appreciation day instead of barbecueing
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-21
<cjenkin2> infinity: cjwatson: I just wanted to report that running debconf-set-selections after oem-config-prepare does the trick!
<cjenkin2> Thanks a bunch for all your help :)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-23
<antarus> cjwatson: random query, in ssh 3.5 (super old) ssh-agent was changed to be setgid and owned by root:ssh to avoid ptrace attacks
<antarus> cjwatson: curious, now that we haev stuff like yama and ptrace protections, if that is strictly needed
<cjwatson> antarus: defence in depth is always good for this sort of thing
#ubuntu-installer 2015-05-18
<superm1> xnox: sorry a bit late, but I pointed the enterprise folks at it and asked them to comment if they felt they can add to the discussion
<superm1> xnox: on the client side (where i'm at) I don't have a strong feeling one way or another
<xnox> superm1: cool, thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-05-20
<krowv> If I do an install with the alternate cd does it leave a preseed file somewhere on the target filesystem showing the options I selected?  Lets say I want to install a system, record the settings, and then replay it.
<krowv> think I found it.
<krowv> $ debconf-get-selections --installer > file
<nosdaemon> Hi. I want to install kde-plasma-desktop in a script. I try "atp-get -y kde-plasma-desktop". But its stops asking for kdm etc. I want to make installation silent :( Any help
<infinity> nosdaemon: "DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get -y install foo" might help.
<infinity> nosdaemon: Depending on what is asking questions, you weren't terribly clear.
<nosdaemon> Is working :)
<nosdaemon> infinity, Thanks :) you maybe know way kickstart cant select nic (em49)? I have multiple interface. I try "d-i netcfg/choose_interface select auto" and "d-i netcfg/choose_interface select em49"
<infinity> nosdaemon: Not sure off the top of my head, sorry.
<nosdaemon> infinity, Thanks anyway :)
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Would you be kind enough to run an update on ubuntu-mate-meta please?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Sure.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Thanks.
<cyphermox> nosdaemon: d-i typically sets up networking before the preseed is read, so you might need to pass netcfg/choose_interface=em49 as a kernel parameter, so it's read earlier
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Does this incredibly large diff look right to you?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11244826/
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Yes. I've completely restructured the seeds. Looks correct.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Alright.  Uploading.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, I may want to make some changes to ubuntu-cdimage, last time I did this it was a bit confusing which branch to work against.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Is is lp:ubuntu-cdimage or something else?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: That should do, yes.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Actually. I'm wrong. What repo are the isolinux boot screen/theme in?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu
<infinity> flexiondotorg: data/wily
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-05-21
<mpt> xnox, hi! Do you remember if anything substantial has changed in the order or contents of installer screens since 12.04? <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/SlideDecks> (Unfortunately the 12.10 gallery is gone)
<xnox> sigh.... i did warn IS that my google account has public images & videos.
<xnox> let me check.
<mpt> xnox, there’s the “Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation” and “Use LVM” checkboxes
<xnox> yes.
<xnox> cant' remeber if we flipped the network question around or not.
 * xnox is watching https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYoYv3tP3SA
<xnox> looks legit, although it's a very early alpha build.
<xnox> of 15.04
<xnox> the u1 been and gone.....
<mpt> xnox, the comments say it isn’t 15.04 :-]
<xnox> mpt: it's alpha build of 15.04.
<mpt> ah, ok
<xnox> mpt: the boot logo was changed already, but slideshow was still old one.
<xnox> aka "welcome to 14.10"
<xnox> i can find video of final 15.04, or boot my own, but it was faster to watch the video =)
<xnox> i don't believe things were changed substantially since. but you can clarify with cyphermox
<cyphermox> hello
<mpt> Thanks xnox
<cyphermox> the slideshow wasn't changed recently
<cyphermox> and I didn't change screens besides fixing up the preseeding for crypto passphrase last cycle, which you wouldn't typically see
<cyphermox> (and it's just displaying a screen that we already have, without changes)
<bhorn1> Hey guys! Does anyone have experience with injecting a custom preseed into an ISO?
<bhorn1> krowv: You have any idea?
<cyphermox> bhorn1: rebuild the iso with the preseed file on it?
<cyphermox> you can usually mount a source iso somewhere, copy *all* files to another directory (including .disk/), add whatever you want to add, then use mkisofs and xorriso to rebuild it (the xorriso command would look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11267785/)
<cyphermox> (I just add isohybrid-mbr there, which you might not need if you don't do EFI, and is copied from isolinux: /usr/lib/ISOLINUX/isohdpfx.bin
<bhorn1> I've been able to create the ISO itself, the issue appears to surface when it attempts to partition the disk.
<cumorris> Hey guys! I am currently trying to fully automate an install of Ubuntu 15.04 in Virtualbox using this preseed file:
<cumorris> http://pastebin.com/Bi0Q1qys
<cumorris> I get the following errors:
<cumorris> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05212015-032956pm.php
<cumorris> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05212015-033457pm.php
<cumorris> how would I get these questions answered by the preseed file?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-23
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Just to let you know Ubiquity throws an error in Yakkety.
<flexiondotorg> ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 1.
<flexiondotorg> Reproducible.
<flexiondotorg> Busy now, but I'll file a bug later.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-27
<cj> hey, cjwatson?  Is there a git repo off of which the ubuntu-installer package is built?
<cjwatson> it's in a collection of bzr branches which are listed in Vcs-* fields in the corresponding source packages
<cjwatson> but the installer is a ton of little packages
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development has some advice on navigating the maze
<cj> oh.  debian-installer_20101020ubuntu451.dsc <-?
<cjwatson> sounds plausible
<cjwatson> hopefully eventually it can all be moved to git
<cj> okay, thanks.
<cj> I'm just trying to keep a branch that doesn't diverge too much
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-28
<cj> ended up doing this: bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/xenial-proposed ; cd xenial-proposed ; git init ; bzr fast-export --plain . | git fast-import
<cyphermox> cjwatson: did you look at that d-i branch I linked you for the bzr->git conversion?
<cyphermox> oh, except you did tell me to move it and I still haven't
<cyphermox> cj: anything I can help with with re: the installer?
<cj> cyphermox: oh, hey!  sorry for the delay
<cj> cyphermox: I'd love to know how to augment the fstab of the target
<cj> or what to do about maas-* not taking any preseed arguments and requiring a bunch of post-installation set-up
<cj> I guess I could submit a patch to the maas-* packages to accept arguments via preseed rather than requiring sacrificial rites
<cj> or ways to reduce the build time of the initrd...
<cj> or if there is a target that will build *just* the initrd rather than all of the rest of the stuff...
<cj> I added a patch to take the contents of a directory and drop them in /var/lib/preseed for use during the installation
<cj> if there's a better way to do this, that would be super.
<cj> the files I drop in there are various preseed files, one for each type of system I intend to install from the installer
<cj> as well as scripts which are specified for the preseed/early_command, partman/early_command and preseed/late_command
<cj> and also something like an /etc/skel, but for the whole filesystem rather than /home/${USER}
<AgeOfAsparagus> Hi, I'm looking for some help automating the liveCD installer
<AgeOfAsparagus> I posted a question here that has some details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/778795/how-to-get-past-welcome-language-screen-when-automating-install
<AgeOfAsparagus> The farthest I can get is for ubiquity to start automatically, but I can't get past the Welcome page.
<CarlFK> AgeOfAsparagus: do you need the gui, or is the text based installer fine, given it sounds like you just want it to install and reboot into a new system?
<AgeOfAsparagus> Well, I've got both on the go, I have a netboot image I'm trying, and I have the Live Installer/Ubiquity
<AgeOfAsparagus> I was hoping to get Ubiquity working because it seemed more likely I'd be able to add Mint as an option, and I couldn't find any other images of Mint
<AgeOfAsparagus> CarlFK: However, if you could give me a hand with my netboot one, that would also be awesome! =)
<AgeOfAsparagus> car
<AgeOfAsparagus> CarlFK: I also can't get past the first screen on that one either...haha
<AgeOfAsparagus> I
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/README.txt
<AgeOfAsparagus> I'm hoping to start using Linux in my highschool classroom in September, but have minimal support from my IT department.  I'm pretty new to Linux, but learning fast...
<CarlFK> you are at home right?
<CarlFK> setting up a dhcp server on someone elses lan is poor form ;)
<CarlFK> that said... I would start by using that to build a server as is, try to isolate it from the rest of your lan, plug in a 2nd box, pxe boot, see what happens
<AgeOfAsparagus> IT dept runs a PFSense Firewall and Server.
<AgeOfAsparagus> They gave me a sandbox on the other side to see if I could get it to work
<AgeOfAsparagus> I can successfully pxe boot right now
<CarlFK> it's been a while sense I verified that setup.sh script works.  package names have changed ...
<AgeOfAsparagus> it's the preseeding I'm failing at
<CarlFK> you can try to move my config over to your setup manually
<AgeOfAsparagus> looking through your script, I think I'm good intal the swap shaz thing line 85...
<AgeOfAsparagus> *until
<CarlFK> shaz was the hostname of my first server... then I wanted to be able to build a 2nd one and realized I had shaz hardcoded all over the place
<AgeOfAsparagus> DOes that script install? it just looks liek setup
<CarlFK> what script?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-29
<AgeOfAsparagus> install.sh
<AgeOfAsparagus> oh, it's the server
<AgeOfAsparagus> lol
<CarlFK> right.
<AgeOfAsparagus> I'm not sure how that would help when I already have a working pxe booter?
<AgeOfAsparagus> it's just the preseeding, and the boot commands
<AgeOfAsparagus> (btw THank you for helping me!)
<CarlFK> that sets up the presseding and whatever
<CarlFK> what you will want to tune:
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default#L56
<CarlFK>         append initrd=ubuntu/xenial/amd64/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw  auto=true netcfg/wireless_wep= interface=auto hostname=  netcfg/dhcpv6_timeout=5 DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 url=g2a tasks="ubuntu-desktop"  partman-auto/disk="/dev/sdb" -- vga=6
<CarlFK> partman-auto/disk="/dev/sdb"  what disk to install/boot from
<CarlFK>  url=g2a (hmm, that's my new server.  what happened to $SHAZ... )  anyway, that needs to point back to where your pxe files are
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/tree/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/d-i/xenial
<CarlFK> review and adjust those to your likeing
<CarlFK> may be those are all you need to get your system working
<AgeOfAsparagus> Thanks, I'll test them out.
<AgeOfAsparagus> your append doesn't point to the seed?
<AgeOfAsparagus> omg things are happening
<AgeOfAsparagus>  =D
<AgeOfAsparagus> Carl
<CarlFK> ?
<AgeOfAsparagus> CarlFK: Is url= to your preseed file?
<CarlFK> sort of
<CarlFK> url= points to the server.  d-i/xenial/preseed.cfg is the default
<AgeOfAsparagus> ok, will nfs work to serve it?
<CarlFK> I have heard of that.
<AgeOfAsparagus> When you are trying to install a classroom full of computers, how do you prevent them from all having the same hostname given in the boot command?
<CarlFK> my dhcp server constructs a hostname based on the IP addresses
<CarlFK> so 192.168.1.123 gets hostname dhcp123
<AgeOfAsparagus> ok, thanks
<CarlFK> or you can assign hostames to mac here https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/etc/dhcp/dhcpd-macs.conf
<CarlFK> AgeOfAsparagus_: working ok?  I am getting ready to go off for a while
<AgeOfAsparagus_> I can't get the seed file to load.... tried tftp, now gonna try nfs
<AgeOfAsparagus_> I was trying "url=tftp://host/path/to/preseed.cfg"
<AgeOfAsparagus_> but don't know how to point it properly
<AgeOfAsparagus_> tftp is working, because I could get the seed file from another computer on the network
<AgeOfAsparagus_> do I need a url in there? port?
<CarlFK> why not use http?
<CarlFK> as in, use a web server to serve up the file
<AgeOfAsparagus_> Because I don't have one running yet and was hoping to just use the tftp since it's already there for netboot
<AgeOfAsparagus_> plus it's another thing I don't know how to do...*duck*
<AgeOfAsparagus_> Dang, that was way easier.  And it worked!  Bad archive mirror! WOOHOO! (means I got passed loading the seed =)
<CarlFK> yup
<CarlFK> if you are using my presseed file, it hists a local squid caching proxy
<CarlFK> not sure that will help, it does add something that doesn't work now and then, like if you add a repository for some weird app and it isn't in the white list.. 404 and you aren't sure why
<Guest81836> good morning, anyone here that can have a look at a d-i installer rebuild bug in yaketty?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-05-25
<tsimonq2> cyphermox, xnox: It's going to be more work than I initially thought to get a DE-agnostic Qt slideshow because the authors of the KDE one decided it was a good idea to hardcode some things in such as themes...
<tsimonq2> cyphermox, xnox: Nevertheless I'll hack on it a bit, and that'll probably end up being over the weekend... but where it's hardcoded, would you rather I hardcode LXQt in alongside it, or should I make it a bit easier for anybody in the future who wants a Qt slideshow to be able to have one?
<tsimonq2> cyphermox, xnox: Because from what I can see, I can either increase the hardcoding or make it more versatile. You would prefer the latter I'm assuming?
<tsimonq2> (it's Python either way, easy stuff :P
<tsimonq2> )
#ubuntu-installer 2020-05-18
<XaT> hey there :)
<XaT> where do i get full documentation about ubiquity & auto install (desktop 20.04) ?
<XaT> for eg. which type of hashed password i must use...
